# أعلن الجيش المصرى ( الله يسامحه ) بخصوص Coptic Man هذا النبأ....



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*






أحم أحم...

جاءنا البيان التالى 

بناء على طلب سيادة الرئيس ( رئيس مراجيح مولد النبى علشان محدش يفهمنى غلط ههههه)

أعلن أمس الجيش المصرى نبأ أختيار الأستاذ الفاضل Coptic Man عسكرى ضمن قواتها 

ولا يتم أختياره ظابط خوفا على العدو منه حيث وجد الجيش فى الواد مينا ده 

قصدى الاخ الفاضل مينا ههههه شجاعة غير عاااادية كما انه حاد البصر بجانب مهارته 

وسوف يقوم مينا خلال أيام بحلفان اليمين ( الله.. الوطن.. مش فاكرة التالتة الصراحة ههههه )

وقام السيد الرئيس برفع معنويات الجندى المجند مينا وأعطاه هدية وهى...






وقام الجندى مينا بوضع هذه الهدية فى بيتهم تحت السرير ( ومحدش يعرف المعلومة دى هههه ) 

وبكده خلص النبأ 30:30:

كانت معكم مرمر اللى هو أنا يعنى :smil16: ههههههه


طبعااااا انا عملت الموضوع بطريقة فكاهية كده علشان محدش يدخل ويقلب الموضوع دراما 

وننكد على الرااجل وكفاية اللى هو فيييييه ( اى خدمة يا مون هههه )

وربنا معاك يا أستاذ مينا فى جيشك ده وأحنا بصراحة مش عارفين هنعمل ايه من

غيرك فى السنة دى :smil8: ( سامحنى يارب لازم أنافق ههههههه ) وأنشاء الله ترجع لنا 

بألف سلامة وأكيد طبعا هتوحشنا :a4: 

بس كفاية علييييييكم كده ويلا وروووونى انتم كمان هتقوله ايه ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*النهارده دا يوم عيد *
*واحنا طبعا فرحانين بمينا عشان بقي لينا ظهر في المنتدي *
*ووسطي كبيره في الجيش*
*وخصوصا انه مينا هيبقي عسكري *
*يعني مش اي حاجه يعني *
*هههههههههههههههه*
*



*

*دا كوبتك بعد التعديل  يا جماعه*
*ربنا يخليك لمصر *
*يا رافع راسنا*
*و حامي الحمي *

*ههههههههههه*
*ترجعلنا بالسلامه يا مينا *
*وربنا يكون معاك*
*اكيد طبعا كلنا هنفتقدك اووي *
*بس هنفضل فكرينك وبنصليلك دايما *
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ثانكس يا مرمر علي الفضيحة طبعا :smil8:

ومكنش لازم تطلعي اسرار البلد وتقولي علي الدبابة :11azy:

والحمد لله انك ما جبتيش سيرت الطيارة اللي مخبيها في الدولاب :closedeye

علي رائي المثل ما يتبلش في بقك رغيف عيش :big4:

يلا ما علينا :nunu0000:

المهم ابقوا صلولي

وشكراااااااااا يا مرمر علي الموضوع التحفة دي بجد ضحكني 

وها ابقي افتكره في الجهادية :shutup22:

ولو عوزتوا اي حاجة من الجيش انا في الخدمة دبابة طيارة مدفع ارباجيه اي حاجة موجود 

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه
 يا خصارة كان نفسى اقلك يا حضرة الظابط
يلا بقى تتعوض
بس المنتدى هيبقى فل ... قصدى وحش من غيرك
الى صعبان عليا فى الموضوع يا مينا شعرك ( الصول سميح بيكدرنى ) ههههههه*


----------



## Scofield (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*شد حيلك يا بطل البلد خلاص بتستعد للحرب و اعمل حسابك تبقى شهيد علشان تشرفنا كده و نقول الشهيد مينا بعزق المدوحس هو اللى فدا الوطن و انت عارف ان البلد بتستعد علشان تحارب بنى سويف و تحررها من المينياوين*


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بقى هقولك بجد يا مينا هتوحشنا اوى واى

وهتسيب فراغ كبير فى المنتدى 

يارب تعدى الايام بسرعه وترجع تنور مكانك تانى

واكيد انشاء الله معانا فى الاجازات

اتمنى من ربنا تكون سنه خفيفه 

وتعدى بسرعه وعلى خير

ربنا يكون معاك ويحافظ عليك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2008)

هتوحشنا يا مينا بجد
وربنا يعدي السنه دي علي خير وتخلص بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه
وترجع لبيتك واهلك واصحابك ومنتديات الكنيسه بخير
 ومتخافش مش هننساك خالص
هنفتقدك قووووووووووووووووووووي
ربنا معاك​


----------



## rana1981 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا بس بدي قول الرب يكون معك ورح نشتقلك كتير ونحنا بانتظار عودتك النا بخير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*طبعاً الاول نشكر ربنا كتييييييييييير انه استجاب لصلواتنا والحكايه رسيت على سنه مش  3 بصراحه دونتى متقدرش تستنى ده كله ههههههه
ربنا معاك يا مينا وانشالله تخلص وترجعلنا بسررررعه واكييييييد أكيييييييييد هتوووووحشنا   .*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكر ربنا انك طلعت عسكري مش ظابط

يعني سنة مش 3 و كمان السنة ب 9 شهور في الجيش

فيهم اجازات طبعا وهانشوفك في الاجازات دي لازم

علشان تطمنا عليك وتحكيلنا عن مغامراتك هناك

ربنا يعدي المدة دي على خير وترجعلنا بالسلامة يارب

مون خد معاك صور قديسين والانجيل وصليب

عايزاك تجبلي معاك وانت جاي مدفع ماتقوليش هاتعملي بية اية

هاعمل بية حاجة سر ههههههههههههههههههه

ترجعلنا بالسلامة يارب

سلمني مفاتيح المنتدى بس قبل ماتمشي وكل ماتيجي هادخلك ماتخافش

 ههههههههههههههههه






​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

÷ههههههههه ربنا معاك يا مينا


----------



## My Rock (9 أكتوبر 2008)

تهون يا مينا.. تهون يا بطل


----------



## Mor Antonios (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا معاك يامينا ويحفظك.
وانا خدمت بحرب الخليج واهو خلصت على خير والحمد لله.
بس الهدية دي يعني الدبابة كويسة للعميان عشان القصف العشوائي هههههههه
​


----------



## ارووجة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكرالله انها سنة
اكيد رح نشتقلك كتيــــــر
ان شاءالله تعدي هالفترة ع خيــر وبســـرعة
ربنا معاك اخي ويحميك من اي شـــر ^_^​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*تروح وترجع بالسلامة يا مينا
يا عيني يا مينيا هتحلق شعرك خالص وتاكل عدس ههههههههههههههه
هنستناك تدخل المنتدي في الاجازات
مينا هتبقي تحكيلنا علي المواقف المضحكة بتاعة الجيش هه
متنساش تصلي وانت في الجيش
*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يكون معك يا coptic man و يا رب ترجعلنا بالسلامة و تنور المنتدى من تاني*


----------



## go love (9 أكتوبر 2008)

لا طريقة جامدة انا كنت  بفتكرك بتهزرى
انا لو عارف انكم هتعملو موضوع جميل كدة انا هلغى التأجيل وادخل الجيش من امبارح
المهم عشان مننساش الجندى المجند مينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا الجيش للردالة  واللي متعلمتهوش برة هتتعلمو انشاء اللة جوة
ومتخفش فى حالة تأهب اليومين دول
 يعنى وشك حلو على الجيش 
هتدخل تحارب على طول
اللة واكبر اللة واكبر
هننتصر بيك يا فرعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون مصر
ربنا معاك


اخوك 
go love


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا معاك يا مينا 
وان شاء الله تقضى جيشك بسرعه  وماتحسش بالوقت وتكون ايام حلوه 
هتوحشنا اووووووووووووووووووى 
ربنا معاك ويحميك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*مينا ياقمر خلاص يابيضة هتمسك البندقية 

خد بالك من هنا 

وبمناسبة البندقية 

لو الظابط سال صحبك وقاله البندقية دى مين 

هيقولة ايه سلاحى يقولة غلط 

البندقية دى مراتك عرضك شرفك 

ويجى طبعا يسال جندينا الهمام ويقولك البندقية دى مين 

تقاله ايه 

مرات صحبيى يباشا 

شاطر يامون تسمع الكلام شاطر يامون تروح القناطر

بامانة هتوحشنا وحشة العيش الفينو والبقسماط 

خد بالك من نفسك يامون الى يقولك غششنى قطعة فش انت 

ربنا معاك ويحميك ويحافظ عليك وترجعلنا بالف سلامة 

هنستناك وهتوحشنا اوى بجد

استنى هنا 































































هات البت قبل ما تروح اه ده ​*


----------



## meraaa (9 أكتوبر 2008)

_ ايون كده الجيش للرجاله معلش يامينا علقه تفوت ولا حد يموت 
ربنا معاك كده وترجعلنا بالف سلامه وترجع تنور المنتدى تانى _​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*


scofield قال:



شد حيلك يا بطل البلد خلاص بتستعد للحرب و اعمل حسابك تبقى شهيد علشان تشرفنا كده و نقول الشهيد مينا بعزق المدوحس هو اللى فدا الوطن و انت عارف ان البلد بتستعد علشان تحارب بنى سويف و تحررها من المينياوين

أنقر للتوسيع...


كدة يا سكوفيلد ماشى ماشى 

مالهم المنياوية عملولك ايه ها 

ولاحظ ان كلامك جارح ماشى انا هخلى العسكرى 

يتطردك من هنا هش بقى ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

Coptic Man قال:


> ثانكس يا مرمر علي الفضيحة طبعا :smil8:
> 
> ومكنش لازم تطلعي اسرار البلد وتقولي علي الدبابة :11azy:
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه

بتشكرنى على ايه بس يا مينا ده واجبى طبعا :smil16:

علشان تعرف بس ان سرك فى بير وأنا مردتش أقول على الطيارة 

فتاااااااااانة أنا ولا ايه :11azy: ههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

go love قال:


> لا طريقة جامدة انا كنت  بفتكرك بتهزرى
> انا لو عارف انكم هتعملو موضوع جميل كدة انا هلغى التأجيل وادخل الجيش من امبارح




*مين قاااااال انى بحب الهزار أصلا :hlp: 

بقى شكل موضوع فى هزار مثلا :heat: ههههههههه

يسلااااااااام أتوكل على الله أنت بس ونعملك موضوع كده 

والجيش للرادلة 30: على رأيك ههههه*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*نشكر ربنا انك طلعت عسكري مش ظابط

خلى بالك من نفسك وكل كويس 

وامشى فى الظلة علشان الشمس

ونام بدرى متسهرش واصحى بدرى

وكل كويس وخلى بالك متكلمش حد من الناس الى هناك

ماشى 

اوعى ترجع نلقيك اسود فحمة منالشمس علشان كدا بقولك اققف فى الظلة


وربنا معاك

وامسك السلاح حلو 

ماشى يا واد


اوعى تنسى الانبا ونس 

​*


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *نشكر ربنا انك طلعت عسكري مش ظابط
> 
> خلى بالك من نفسك وكل كويس
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه اه ولو حد قلك تعالى معايا قوله روك قالى متمشيش مع حد واوعى حد يقلك هاخد سلاحك واديك مصاصة
اقل من كيس شيبسى متتنازلش *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جماعة انتوا دلوقتي بتكلموا عسكري

يعني بالبندقية يصطادكم واحد واحد ويقول بدافع عن الوطن

خافوا على نفسكوا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه اه ولو حد قلك تعالى معايا قوله روك قالى متمشيش مع حد واوعى حد يقلك هاخد سلاحك واديك مصاصة
> اقل من كيس شيبسى متتنازلش *



*هههههههههههه

متسمعش كلام البت دى يا مينا 

اللى يفرط فى سلاحه كأنه فرط فى سندوتشه بالظبط :hlp: هههههه

وشوف بقى اللى يفرط فى سندوتشه :smil16:




يا جماعة انتوا دلوقتي بتكلموا عسكري

يعني بالبندقية يصطادكم واحد واحد ويقول بدافع عن الوطن

خافوا على نفسكوا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليييييه يا فراشة هو ممكن السلاح يطوووووول ؟ :t9:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *متسمعش كلام البت دى يا مينا *
> ...





انتي عارفة شوشو طبعا شرير اد اية :t31:

ممكن يصورلة مثلآ مثلآ يعني انكم بتتريقوا علية :yahoo:

يروح الدم يضرب في نافوخة وينشن عليكم واحد واحد 30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *متسمعش كلام البت دى يا مينا *
> ...





انتي عارفة شوشو طبعا شرير اد اية :t31:

ممكن يصورلة مثلآ مثلآ يعني انكم بتتريقوا علية :yahoo:

يروح الدم يضرب في نافوخة وينشن عليكم واحد واحد 30:​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انتي عارفة شوشو طبعا شرير اد اية :t31:
> 
> ممكن يصورلة مثلآ مثلآ يعني انكم بتتريقوا علية :yahoo:
> 
> يروح الدم يضرب في نافوخة وينشن عليكم واحد واحد 30:[/center]



*عليكوا!
على اساس انك مش معانا يعنى
منكوا لله الراجل هيجى يلاقينا بنقطع فى فروته وهو مش اعد*


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الجيش للرجاله 
وصدق من قال 
الميرى ميرى حتى لو على سريرى 
اوعى تكون دخلت سلاح من اللى بيبتدو بحرف الميم 
ولا حتى الصاعقة 
خليك فى حاجة من الحاجات الغلابة 
سنه وهتعدى متقلقش ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

لا انا معاهم leasantr​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انتي عارفة شوشو طبعا شرير اد اية :t31:
> 
> ممكن يصورلة مثلآ مثلآ يعني انكم بتتريقوا علية :yahoo:
> 
> يروح الدم يضرب في نافوخة وينشن عليكم واحد واحد 30:[/CENTER]



*ااااااااااااه أنا عارفة شوشو ده كويس :smiles-11:

بقى بذمتك يا فراشة ده شكل ناس ببتريق يعنى :08: 

وبعدين أحنا نقدر نتريق على الجندى مينا مثلا :59:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> الجيش للرجاله
> وصدق من قال
> الميرى ميرى حتى لو على سريرى
> اوعى تكون دخلت سلاح من اللى بيبتدو بحرف الميم
> ...



*عقبااااااااااااالك يا جميل...

وأعملك الموضوع على إيدى بردوا 30:30:*​


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*



عقبااااااااااااالك يا جميل...

وأعملك الموضوع على إيدى بردوا 30:30:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ادعى بالدعاوى كلها اللى عندك لكن دى لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *
> ادعى بالدعاوى كلها اللى عندك لكن دى لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*



*أشمعنااااااااا ؟؟؟

هو مش الجيش للرجاله بردوا :t30: زى ما بتقول ههههه

شيد حيلك انت بس واتوكل على الله ومتقلقش *​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا انا معاهم leasantr​



*تبع الى تبعه
متقلقيش ياختى بكرة يجى يدينا صابونة بالجملة على الى مهببينه ده 30:*​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> متقلقيش ياختى بكرة يجى يدينا صابونة بالجملة على الى مهببينه ده 30:*​​




*أتكلمى عن نفسك يا صغنن يا عسل أنت :t30::t30:

وياريت يا مينا تديها صابونة كاميه أنت عارف غلاوة جيجى عندنا يعنى :hlp: *​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *أتكلمى عن نفسك يا صغنن يا عسل أنت :t30::t30:
> 
> وياريت يا مينا تديها صابونة كاميه أنت عارف غلاوة جيجى عندنا يعنى :hlp: *​



*الله يكرمك بس يا ريت بروتكس عشن الصودا بتتعبنى :t7:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *الله يكرمك بس يا ريت بروتكس عشن الصودا بتتعبنى :t7:*



*الصودا :new2:

يابت خالى الطابق مستور :smil12:

اللى يدور عليكى يلاقيكى مش بتستخدمى الصابون اصلا :new6:

ربنا يخلى الحجر والرابسو 

*​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *الصودا :new2:
> 
> يابت خالى الطابق مستور :smil12:
> 
> ...



*ليه هو انتى فاكرة كل الناس زيك :t9:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ليه هو انتى فاكرة كل الناس زيك :t9:​*



*ليه هو أنا اللى قلت الصودا بتتعبنى :t30::t30:

هش بقى يابت من هنااااااا 

هنتخانق قدام الناس كده لينا موضوع يلمنا مش مكانه هنا 

بدل ما أخلى مينا يطخك 30:*​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ليه هو أنا اللى قلت الصودا بتتعبنى :t30::t30:
> 
> هش بقى يابت من هنااااااا
> 
> ...



*لع انا عجبنى هنا ليا نفس اتخانق
وبعدين انا بقول فاكرة كل الناس زيك فى موضوع الرابسوا ياختى
هو انتى هتعرفى الصودا منين يا حصرة​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *لع انا عجبنى هنا ليا نفس اتخانق
> وبعدين انا بقول فاكرة كل الناس زيك فى موضوع الرابسوا ياختى
> هو انتى هتعرفى الصودا منين يا حصرة​*



*هش يا حلوة من هنا الموضوع للكبار فقط :t30:

ولا اروح أجيب البيرسول وأقضى عليكى :hlp: *​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هش يا حلوة من هنا الموضوع للكبار فقط :t30:
> 
> ولا اروح أجيب البيرسول وأقضى عليكى :hlp: *​



*ولما هو للكبار فقط ايه الى مقعدك
لا خليلك البيرسول هتحتاجيه فى الشاور مع الرابسوا بتاعك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ولما هو للكبار فقط ايه الى مقعدك
> لا خليلك البيرسول هتحتاجيه فى الشاور مع الرابسوا بتاعك​*



*علشان أنا للكبار فقط يا فالحة :hlp: ههههههه

يلا يا صغننه من هنااااااااا 

يا مينا لو سمحت.....

يا عسكرى يا أبو بندقية تعالى موت البت ديه :t30:

( يسلام أنفع شاعرة يا خواتى :smil16: هههههه )*​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه
يلا نعديهالك عشن خاطر الغلبان الى هيجى يتصدم فى الموضوع بتاعه ده*


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

* الرب يسوع يرافقك اخي Coptic Man ويحميك
سلام المسيح معك

​*​


----------



## Eva Maria (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بالتوفيق أخي العزيز مينا , الرب يرعاك ويحميك 

وما تنساش تكتب مذكراتك 

عشان نعملك فيلم زي عبود على الحدود 


واهديك أغنيه وائل كفوري , أنا رايح بكرا على الجيش 


http://music.6arab.com/kfoory..raye7-3al-jaish.rm

طبعا روحي في الاغنيه تعود للمنتدى


----------



## totty (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*يااااااااااااااااااه اخيرررررررررررا

متتصورش فرحانه قد ايه بجد

مش عشان هتدخل هههههههههههههههه

لا بس عشان دخلت عسكرى ومش ظابط بعيد عن السامعين يااااااااااااارب

حلو عسكرى يا مينا نشكر ربنا كنا فيييييييين وبقينا فيييييييييييين

ربنا معاك فى الوقت الجاى وتعديهم على خييييييير يارب

متقلقش هيعدوا على طووووووووول ومش هتحس بيهم بأذن يسووووووووووع

طمنا عليييييك دايما

وربنا معااااااااك
*​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه
ياه يامينا بقيت عسكري قد الدنيا
وياعيني هيقصوا شعرك ويصحوك بدري
ومعتدل مرش وتمارين وحاجات غريبة كدة
يااااااااه
ومش هنشوفك هنا كمان
ده ايه الهنا ده؟
طب معرفوش يختاروك ظابط تقعد 3 سنين يكون افضل يعنى علشان تتعود اكتر
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وتجيب كدة لاختك الصغننة كام مدفع كدة على كام بندقية ادرب عليهم لحد ماابقي ظابطة كدة باذن الله واموتلى كام واحد وافجر كام منطقة واخد جايزة نوبل فى القضاء على المشكلة السكانية


بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس 
بجد بجد بعيد عن الضحك 
ومن غيرهزار ولا تشويش
ولا اثارة ولا تشويق
هتوووووووووووحشنا كتيررررررررررر
ربنا معاك
ويوفقك ويسهل عليك طريقك
ومش يحسسك بالتعب ابداااااااااااااااا
والمدة تعدي بسرررررررررعة وترجع تانى تنور المنتدى

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> يلا نعديهالك عشن خاطر الغلبان الى هيجى يتصدم فى الموضوع بتاعه ده*



ناس متجيش غير بالعين الحمرة صحيح :hlp:

:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## *malk (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*كويس انها جت على سنة وبس*
*وبرضو بقى لينا ضهر فى الحكومة ياجدعان*
*محدش يزعلة من هنا ورايح بقى (نستغلة صح بقى واخدين بالكوا :smil16*
*بس اهم حاجة*
*عايزين رصاصتين للبت جيلان ومرمر عشان بيتخانقوا فى موضوعك*
*(مش دى ازعاج سلطات برضو ولا اية:smile01 )*
*اعرف بقى اية الطيارة الى فى الدولاب دى :new6:*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنامعاك يامينا وتعدى الفترةة دى على خير وترجع بالسلامة ياباشا*


----------



## جيلان (11 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ناس متجيش غير بالعين الحمرة صحيح :hlp:
> 
> :t30::t30::t30:​



*والنبى اعدى
دنا سيباكى عشن صعبتى عليا واكراما للعسكرى المحترم ده الى هيطفش سنة*​


----------



## جيلان (11 أكتوبر 2008)

keky قال:


> *كويس انها جت على سنة وبس*
> *وبرضو بقى لينا ضهر فى الحكومة ياجدعان*
> *محدش يزعلة من هنا ورايح بقى (نستغلة صح بقى واخدين بالكوا :smil16*
> *بس اهم حاجة*
> ...



*يا لهوى على البوتاجاز
بقى خيرا تعمل شرا تعمل بردوا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *والنبى اعدى
> دنا سيباكى عشن صعبتى عليا واكراما للعسكرى المحترم ده الى هيطفش سنة*​



*حجة البلــــــيد مسح الصبورة :smil16:

30:30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2008)

keky قال:


> *
> بس اهم حاجة
> عايزين رصاصتين للبت جيلان ومرمر عشان بيتخانقوا فى موضوعك
> (مش دى ازعاج سلطات برضو ولا اية:smile01 )
> *


*

ماهو أنا اللى غلطانة أصلا...

المفروض كنت أكتب للكبار فقط :t30::t30:

حتى الصغننين طلع لهم لسان يا ناس :heat:​*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2008)

يخربيت سنينك يا تحفة انتى انا ازاى مخدتش بالى من الموضوع تحفة يا مارو بامانة 

وربنا معاك يا مينا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههه

ماشى يا ميرنا :smil16:

بس ازاى مش أخدتى بالك من الموضوع ده 

اللى مأخدتش باله من الموضوع يبقى مش مهتم بصاحب الموضوع أصلا :11azy:

( اللى هو مينا يعنى 30: ) ههههه

خلاص بقى يا مينا معلش ميرنا أخت عزيزة علينا كلنا *​


----------



## جيلان (11 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *حجة البلــــــيد مسح الصبورة :smil16:
> 
> 30:30:*​



*طيب روحى امسحى ياختى​*


----------



## *malk (11 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ماهو أنا اللى غلطانة أصلا...*​
> 
> *المفروض كنت أكتب للكبار فقط :t30::t30:*​
> 
> *حتى الصغننين طلع لهم لسان يا ناس :heat:*​


 طب اجرى دورى على العيال بقى
وشوفى الفرق بينك وبينهم كام سنة :t30:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *طيب روحى امسحى ياختى​*



*:smiles-11:

ويلا بقى...

:110105~127:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2008)

keky قال:


> طب اجرى دورى على العيال بقى
> وشوفى الفرق بينك وبينهم كام سنة :t30:



*أيوة أشوف الفرق مشفش ليه يا ضغنن أنت :smil16:

بس مش عايزة أحرج العيال دى واخدة بالك يا كوكا 

قدام الناس كده :t30:

طيبة أنا 30:*​


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا معاك يا مينا 

وبإذن ربنا السنة تعدى بسرعة 

وترجع تنور المنتدى 

وأنت أكيد فى أيام أجازتك هتنوره ولا ايه ؟

صلوات العدرا والقديسين معاك ​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *النهارده دا يوم عيد *
> 
> *واحنا طبعا فرحانين بمينا عشان بقي لينا ظهر في المنتدي *
> *ووسطي كبيره في الجيش*
> ...


 
ضهر كبير اوي طبعا عسكري قد الدنيا يعني انتباه وستة استعد وتسعة ما تستعدش وسمعني سلام عظيمة يا مصر يا ارض القلل :hlp:

شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة يا ميرووووو

فرحتني اوي وانتي بالذات ليكي عندي مدفع هاون هدية في اقرب اجازة هههه

واوعي تنسيني من صلاتك

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *يا خصارة كان نفسى اقلك يا حضرة الظابط*
> *يلا بقى تتعوض*
> *بس المنتدى هيبقى فل ... قصدى وحش من غيرك*
> *الى صعبان عليا فى الموضوع يا مينا شعرك ( الصول سميح بيكدرنى ) ههههههه*


 
انا كان نفسي تقوليلي مبروك البراءة هههههه

وطبعا انا حاسس ببيكي انكم هتبقوا مبسوطين يلا معلش حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

وما يصعبش عليكي غالي مش شعر ريكي مارتن :11azy:

وها ابقي اضربلك الصول سميح :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أكتوبر 2008)

scofield قال:


> *شد حيلك يا بطل البلد خلاص بتستعد للحرب و اعمل حسابك تبقى شهيد علشان تشرفنا كده و نقول الشهيد مينا بعزق المدوحس هو اللى فدا الوطن و انت عارف ان البلد بتستعد علشان تحارب بنى سويف و تحررها من المينياوين*


 
ههههههههههه

اطمن يا سكوفيلد ها اعمل كل اللي اقدر عليه 

بس علي فكرة القوات السبلاونية راشقين جواسيس في العمرانية وشارع الترعة ولازم تاخد لبالك وخصوصا من اللي بيركب جنبك في اتوبيس حاجة 80 او 90 ههههه 

بص حط 92 انفض علشان الموتور

فهمت حاجة ..!!


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> انا بقى هقولك بجد يا مينا هتوحشنا اوى واى​
> 
> وهتسيب فراغ كبير فى المنتدى ​
> يارب تعدى الايام بسرعه وترجع تنور مكانك تانى​
> ...


 
وانا بجد هيوحشني المنتدي يا كاندي وهتوحشوني كلكم

وصليلي الايام تجري وارجع بسرعة

وشكرا خالص علي مشاركتك الجميلة

الرب يباركك​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أكتوبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> هتوحشنا يا مينا بجد
> 
> وربنا يعدي السنه دي علي خير وتخلص بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه
> وترجع لبيتك واهلك واصحابك ومنتديات الكنيسه بخير
> ...


 
تعيشي يا نيفين وشكرا خالص علي مشاركتك الجميلة

وصليلي تعدي علي خير وبسرعة

علشان هتوحشوني اوووووووي

واوعوا تنسوني وصلواتكم بقي يا احبة

ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## wayroh (12 أكتوبر 2008)

يعني سنة مش 3 و كمان السنة ب 9 شهور في الجيش

انت غلطانة السنة فى الجيش بسنة وثلاث شهور احطياطى علشان مايهربش


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا بس بدي قول الرب يكون معك ورح نشتقلك كتير ونحنا بانتظار عودتك النا بخير*


 
*ودي اكثر حاجة عايزها يا رنا يكفي الرب يكون معايا*

*صلاتك يا اختي العزيزة*

*والرب يباركك . . مشكورة علي مشاركتك الجميلة*


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *طبعاً الاول نشكر ربنا كتييييييييييير انه استجاب لصلواتنا والحكايه رسيت على سنه مش 3 بصراحه دونتى متقدرش تستنى ده كله ههههههه*
> 
> 
> *ربنا معاك يا مينا وانشالله تخلص وترجعلنا بسررررعه واكييييييد أكيييييييييد هتوووووحشنا .*​


 
اكيد الشكر لربنا يا دونا اني نزلت من صف الضابط ده كانوا مصرين بطريقة وحشة ههههه

ودونتي كانت هتطير مني كمان يعني موته وخراب ديار من كل ناحية

يلا قدر ولطف ولله الحمد

وشكرا علي محبتك وصلاتك الدائمة

واتمني تبقي تفتكريني من وقت للتاني بصلوة

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> نشكر ربنا انك طلعت عسكري مش ظابط​
> 
> يعني سنة مش 3 و كمان السنة ب 9 شهور في الجيش​
> فيهم اجازات طبعا وهانشوفك في الاجازات دي لازم​
> ...


 
سنة الجيش مش ب9 اشهر اللي ب 9 اشهر سنة ال احم احم السجن يا مرمر ههههه

العسكري سنة عادية 12 شهر + 45 يوم مركز تدريب وعلي حسب بقي لو ضربت صول ولا ضابط ممكن اخد 3 سنين هههههههه

وبالنسبة للمدفع انتي تؤمري عايزاه من الكبير ولا مدفع هاون صغير كدا علي قدك 

حددي علشان اجيبلك اللي عايزاه عندنا مبدا الزبون دايما علي حق

ومستعد اسيبك مفاتيح المنتدي بس قوليلي هتدفعي كام الاول :t30:

ربنا معاكي ويباركك وابقي صليلي

وشكرا علي مشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههه يا مينا يا مسكين .. الله بيكون فعونك 

بجد لما تيجي بالعطل و الاجازات لازم تحكيلنا عن كل صغيرة و كبيرة عملتها و متنساش ولا حاجة .. الجيش فيه اكتر حاجات بتضحك .. ربنا يكون معاك .. و متنساش الانجيل و صور القديسين و صليبك .. دة يسوع فكل مكان

تروح و ترجعلنا بالسلامة و العضلات 
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (12 أكتوبر 2008)

يا نهار يا مينا 

دخلت الجيش

ربنا معاك يا جميل وتقضى السنة بسرعة وتخلص علشان ترجعلنا تانى 


وخلى بالك انا عايز منك بدلة ظاببط علشان ناوى اعمل مهمة انتحارية كلام فى سرك يعنى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أكتوبر 2008)

Coptic Man قال:


> سنة الجيش مش ب9 اشهر اللي ب 9 اشهر سنة ال احم احم السجن يا مرمر ههههه
> 
> العسكري سنة عادية 12 شهر + 45 يوم مركز تدريب وعلي حسب بقي لو ضربت صول ولا ضابط ممكن اخد 3 سنين هههههههه
> 
> ...


 
تصدق انا كنت فكراها ب 9 شهور :hlp:

بص عايزة اكبر حجم عندكم ماتخفش هاتصرف هاشوف حد يشيلهولي :heat:

ادفع كام لا انا هاشلهملك عندي بس لحد ماترجع مش بيع و شرا يعني :t30:

صلوات العذراء والقديسين تكون معاك يااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (12 أكتوبر 2008)

احنا بجد فرحانين..قصدى زعلانين انك هتغيب عن المنتدى بس 
متخفش وراك عيال..قصدى رجاله
وربنا معاك فى الجيش 
ويارب ما تدخل الساعقه علشانالسول سميح حيقدرك بجد
هههههههههههه
سلامى ليك


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2008)

Coptic Man قال:


> انا كان نفسي تقوليلي مبروك البراءة هههههه
> 
> وطبعا انا حاسس ببيكي انكم هتبقوا مبسوطين يلا معلش حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> 
> ...


 
*ما بلااااااااااش*
*مش هيبقى موت وخراب ديار بلاش الوطنية الزايدة دة *
*مش عايزيينك ترجعلنا مكسح وبعدين دى فيها تلت سنين *30:
*وكل الى بتعمله فينا هيطلع عليك :mus13:*
*مع انك كنت طيب بامانة *
*يلا بقى حكمة ربنا فى خلقه ملناش دعوة احنا*


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2008)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا نهار يا مينا ​
> 
> دخلت الجيش​
> 
> وخلى بالك انا عايز منك بدلة ظاببط علشان ناوى اعمل مهمة انتحارية كلام فى سرك يعنى​


 

*ليه الفجعة دى كدى يابنى تخض الراجل :t9:*
*نديله امل احسن *
*يعنى اعتبرها يا مينا فسحة وتغيير جو كدة*
*صحيح هيطلع عينك وهتكره اليوم الى اتولدت فيه :heat:*
*بس دى خدمة لبلدك بقى :t30:*
*وبالنسبة للتمارين أكنك فى الجيم يعنى*


----------



## mina_picasso (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*يالهههههههههههههوي دخلت الجيش وكمان عسكري 30:

طيب حقلك كام حاجة قبل ما تروح يا دفعة تحطها ثوابت عندك : 

اول حاجة من ناحية أنك حتتشتم ..... حتتشتم         لامواغزة يعني

من ناحية أنك حتضرب ...... حتضر  :01A0FF~139:     لامواغزة يعني برضي

من ناحية أنك حتتهان ..... حتتهان.                          شرحهم

ومن ناحية أنك حيكون نفسك تشوف بشر مش حطول.

وحجات كتير مش فاكرها :thnk0001:

الحجات دي ثوابت خلي بالك منها

أة من ناحية الأكل دة ليه معملة ويعتبر أحسن حاجة في الجيش حتموت من الجوع :8_5_17:

وعايز أقلك حاجة مهمة خالص تخلي بالك منها لو لقيت واحد أحول أو أزوغ يعني أبعد عنه علي قد ما تقدر لانهم  بيكونو في سلاح القصف العشوائي أنا حزرتك الله ما بلغت.

ودي نصيحة من واحد مجربش 

الله الوطن المنتدي :smil7:

أنشاء الله الفترة دي تعدي بسرعة وترجع بالف سلامة الي أرض الوطن 

ويبقي هتلنا معاك كام كيلو رصاص علي كام كيلو زانة مدفع للأولاد يتسلو بيه 

ههههههههههه

كفاية كدة الواد أتشائم

 مخالي شل يا عسكري​*


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*بالاضافة الى نصائح استاذ مينا يا مينا*
*لو الصول سميح بتاع المشاركة الى فاتت سألك شغلتك ايه ؟*
*هتقله بورررررورررروم :t30:*
*يلا اهه بسيطك عند القادة بتوعك اى خودمة *
*هو احنا يهمنا ايه غير راحتك يعنى*
*يلا ابقى افتكرنى باى حاجة وانت جاى :smil16:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *يالهههههههههههههوي دخلت الجيش وكمان عسكري 30:
> 
> طيب حقلك كام حاجة قبل ما تروح يا دفعة تحطها ثوابت عندك :
> 
> ...



*بقولك ايه يا مينا...

ماتقول لكوبتك يروح ينتحر أحسن :crying:

هههههههه

وبعدين ايه التشائم ده !!!!

امال لو كنت جربت كنت عملت فينا ايه :010105~332:*​


----------



## mina_picasso (12 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *بقولك ايه يا مينا...
> 
> ماتقول لكوبتك يروح ينتحر أحسن :crying:
> 
> ...


*

أقوله يروح ينتحر حرام عليكي .......!

دة حيتمني الأنتحار ومش حيطوله :a82:

هههههههههه

دة أنتم متعرفوش يعني أية جيش.

يعني في عز الشتا يصحي في الفجر ويخلوة يلبس من غير هدوم ويدلوقو علية مية متلجة ..... يامري يامرييييييييي.

وفي عز الصف يعمل ضغط علي الأسفالت السخن نار  :36_1_47:

بلاش أتكلم أحسن الواد حيهرب ومش حنتلم علية تاني.

بس متخفش حناجيلك كلنا ومعنا عيش وحلاوة :smil12:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2008)

حرام عليك عقدتوا الواد
معلش اهى كلها سنه وهتعدى
ربنا معاك ​


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> أقوله يروح ينتحر حرام عليكي .......!
> 
> دة حيتمني الأنتحار ومش حيطوله :a82:
> 
> ...



*يا لهوى كفاية يا مينا
حرام عليك
لا يا كوبتك متسمعش كلام الواد ده
الصين حلوة ..... قصدى الجيش حلو  :smile01
وانا هاجى معاك اغير جو :t23:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> أقوله يروح ينتحر حرام عليكي .......!
> 
> دة حيتمني الأنتحار ومش حيطوله :a82:
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 

لما أنت بتقول مجربتهوش يابنى 

يبقى عرفت منين !!! :11azy:

يابنى أنت متعرفش مين كوبتك اللى هيدخل الجيش ده

ده أحتمال الجيش ده يتلغى أصلا 30: هههههه

تنوووووويه :warning:

:download:

عارف ياد يا مينا أنت لو دخلت عقدت الراجل تانى 

هعملك موضوع أنســـــــــــى ( بس فى الترفيهى :hlp: ) 

على أساس ان البيت بيتنا يعنى :smil16: ههههههه

أبعد عن الشر وغنى له بقى :a4:*​


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*شفت مرمر هتعمل ايه فى الجزء الى تملكه
ما بالك كوبتك بقى المنتدى كله تبعه
قول على نفسك يا رحمان يا رحيم
لا بس متخافش يابنى كوبتك طيب
مرمر مفترية:t30: *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *شفت مرمر هتعمل ايه فى الجزء الى تملكه
> ما بالك كوبتك بقى المنتدى كله تبعه
> قول على نفسك يا رحمان يا رحيم
> لا بس متخافش يابنى كوبتك طيب
> مرمر مفترية:t30: *



*يااااااااااااااااااه....

هو أنتى لسه عايشة يا جيلانه :11azy:

روحى يا شيخه إلهى تسيحى مننا ومنعرفش نجمدك تانى :smile01

بقى أنا مفتريه :thnk0001:

أستغفر الله العظيم يارب صحيح خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى :w00t:

طيب كويس أنك عارفة ان كوبتك المنتدى تبعه 30:

انا لو منه بقى أمسكك خدمة نظافة المنتدى بعد ما الاعضاء ماتروح :gy0000:

وخصوصا خدة الحمامات بقى ( يععععععععععع :ura1 ههههههه

يابت أمشى من وشى الساعة ده أنا تقريبا بخرف :08: ههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااه....
> 
> هو أنتى لسه عايشة يا جيلانه :11azy:
> 
> ...


*
ليه هو انتى تعبتى منها
منتى لو بتقومى بشغلك  مكانوش دوروا على حد تانى​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*اه ده يابت انتى وهيا كفاية خناق مش شايفين 

حاطين يافطة ممنوع دخول الاطفال 

يساتر عليكم محتاجين جنازة وايه 


تمارسوا هويتكم فيها برحتكم ​*


----------



## جيلان (13 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اه ده يابت انتى وهيا كفاية خناق مش شايفين
> 
> حاطين يافطة ممنوع دخول الاطفال
> 
> ...



*والنبى قوللها ياختى :smile01*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*مش عارفة ليه حاسة إن الموضوع ده هيخرج منه ضحايا كتيـــــر

:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
:nunu0000::nunu0000:
:nunu0000:*​


----------



## جيلان (13 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *مش عارفة ليه حاسة إن الموضوع ده هيخرج منه ضحايا كتيـــــر
> 
> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
> :nunu0000::nunu0000:
> :nunu0000:*​



*وانا شايفة كدى بردوا :t9:
خلى بالك على نفسك بقى *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*اه لا مدام وصلت لكدة 

خلي بالكم يعنى 

مينا من سوهاج يعنى من الصعيد 

يعنى هيقف معايا انا 

علشان من الصعيد بردة 

يعنى هنضربك وهنحرر البحر الاحمر المتوسط منكم 

وهش يابت انتى وهيا من هنا 

كل واحد يلعب قدام بيته هنرش مايه ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا خالى بالك يا بت يا إنجى 

أحنا مش بتفرق معانا خالص:heat:

ولا صعايدة ولا منياوية حتى :t30:

أحنــــــــــــا أسكنــــــــدرانية يابت 30:

قوليلها يا جيلان ياختى شكلها مش تعرفنا :11azy:

يعنى أحنا نوديكم البحر ونرجعكم عطشانين :hlp:*​


----------



## جيلان (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا ياختى خلى بالك*​ 
*احنا جدعان اوى ووقت العراك بتوحد يعنى*​ 
*وما ادراكى من هما الاسكندرانية*​ 
*برة يا بت من هنا لنقطعك انا و مرمر ونخلى يومك ملهوش ملامح*​ 
*هو سكتناله ولا ايه :nunu0000:*​ 




> كل واحد يلعب قدام بيته هنرش مايه


​ 
*ها ها ها عز الطلب*
*دى المية دى اكتر حاجة تبعنا يا بت يعنى ممكن نخليها تلف عليكى وتغرقك
اجرى بقى*​


----------



## mina_picasso (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*هو أنتم أخيركم كلام بس.....!

عايزين نشوف دم .....!

أنا جاي أهدي النفوس.

بعد كدة أية يعني أسكندرانية فرحنين بنفسكم قوي كدة وانت أخيركم كلام :gy0000:

ولا المنياوية شرحكم برضي :ura1:

أنا جاي أهدي النفوس بس.

هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*مالهم الصعايده انا عايزه افهم يعني *
*محدش يجيب سيره الصعايده هنا اديني بقول *
*انا معاكي يا بت يا انجي *
*وخلي مرمر ولا جيلان تتكلم كده *
*لا هكون معوراهم بالورقه *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_*

marmar_maroo قال:



لا خالى بالك يا بت يا إنجى 

أحنا مش بتفرق معانا خالص:heat:

ولا صعايدة ولا منياوية حتى :t30:

أحنــــــــــــا أسكنــــــــدرانية يابت 30:

قوليلها يا جيلان ياختى شكلها مش تعرفنا :11azy:

يعنى أحنا نوديكم البحر ونرجعكم عطشانين :hlp:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اه عارفهم يختى الاسكندرانية 

بامارة مش بيعرفوا يمشوا فى بلدهم 

هاه فاكرين ولا افكركم 

وكمان لما كنا هنضرب فى المكتبة احنا الاربعة 

فاكرين ولا اصيح قدام البشر​*_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *لا ياختى خلى بالك*​
> *احنا جدعان اوى ووقت العراك بتوحد يعنى*​
> *وما ادراكى من هما الاسكندرانية*​
> *برة يا بت من هنا لنقطعك انا و مرمر ونخلى يومك ملهوش ملامح*​
> *هو سكتناله ولا ايه :nunu0000:*​​




*قوليلهم يابنت ياجيلان...

الناس دى متعرفناش كويس ولا ايه :smil16:

ده أحنا اللى دهنا الهوا دوكو ورسمنا عليه :hlp: 

هههههههههههه

مش عايزين الناس دى تحسدناااااااا :11azy:*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *لا ياختى خلى بالك*​
> *احنا جدعان اوى ووقت العراك بتوحد يعنى*​
> *وما ادراكى من هما الاسكندرانية*​
> *برة يا بت من هنا لنقطعك انا و مرمر ونخلى يومك ملهوش ملامح*​
> ...



طب مش طالعة وروينى هتعملى ايه انتى وهيا 

بس يابت تلقيكى بتغرقى فى شبر ماية انتى وهيا 

ماشى ماشى 

انا هقول لحرس الجامعة انكم دخلتونى سرقة وابقى 

تعالو قابلونى لو دخلتم الجامعة تانى


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *هو أنتم أخيركم كلام بس.....!
> 
> عايزين نشوف دم .....!
> 
> ...



*ايه يابنى هو انت عايز تشوفهم ميتين قدامك ولا ايه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *هو أنتم أخيركم كلام بس.....!
> 
> عايزين نشوف دم .....!
> 
> ...



*يااااااااااد أنت أنا مش حذرتك ld:

يعنى متشائم وكمان شغال بوتاجاز بعد الضهر :act31:

أيامك مش حلوووة معايا :spor22:

نخلص بس المعركة اللى أحنا فيها دى وأرجعلك :smil15:هههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*

mina_picasso قال:



هو أنتم أخيركم كلام بس.....!

عايزين نشوف دم .....!

أنا جاي أهدي النفوس.

بعد كدة أية يعني أسكندرانية فرحنين بنفسكم قوي كدة وانت أخيركم كلام :gy0000:

ولا المنياوية شرحكم برضي :ura1:

أنا جاي أهدي النفوس بس.

هههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كدة تشمتوا فينا الاعادى 

لا بنقولك ايه 

هو اينعم المثل بيقول انا واخويا على ابن عمى 

بس متنساش 

انا وابن عمى على الغريب 

يعنى اتمنى يكون المعنى وصل 

يعنى يلا هش من هنا ماما الغولة جاية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *مالهم الصعايده انا عايزه افهم يعني *
> *محدش يجيب سيره الصعايده هنا اديني بقول *
> *انا معاكي يا بت يا انجي *
> *وخلي مرمر ولا جيلان تتكلم كده *
> *لا هكون معوراهم بالورقه *​



*احنا نجيب سيرة الى احنا عايزينه بقى والى عندك اعمليه واعلى ما خيلك اركبيه واخرتك هاتيه وورينى هتعملى ايه
ال صعايدة ال
هاتى العصاية يا بت يا مرمر
العيال دى مش هتخرج من الموضوع سليمة*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*

mero_engel قال:



مالهم الصعايده انا عايزه افهم يعني 
محدش يجيب سيره الصعايده هنا اديني بقول 
انا معاكي يا بت يا انجي 
وخلي مرمر ولا جيلان تتكلم كده 
لا هكون معوراهم بالورقه ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايوةكدة يخليكى ليا ياميرو يانصفانى ياحبيبتى 

مين معانا ضد الاسكندرانية دول​*


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> اه عارفهم يختى الاسكندرانية
> 
> ...



*معلش ياختى اصل احنا بلدنا واسعة مش متر فى متر زى ناس
مدام تسييح بتسييح بقى
مش قلتى يا بختكوا وكلام كتير كدى
هتسيحى هنسيح احنا مش بنخاف من حد يعنى
بس انا هطلع اصيلة وهكتفى بهذا القدر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *مالهم الصعايده انا عايزه افهم يعني *
> *محدش يجيب سيره الصعايده هنا اديني بقول *
> *انا معاكي يا بت يا انجي *
> *وخلي مرمر ولا جيلان تتكلم كده *
> *لا هكون معوراهم بالورقه *​



*هههههههههههههههه

لييييه كده يا ميرو :t9:

ده أنتى حبيبتى من أياااااااام الجيزة حتى:hlp:

والبت أنجى دى مالكيش دعوة بيها :t30:

مش هتنفعك أسمعى كلااااااااااامى :smil16:

*​


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *قوليلهم يابنت ياجيلان...
> 
> الناس دى متعرفناش كويس ولا ايه :smil16:
> 
> ...



*ايون يا بت انزلى عليهم كدى مترحميهمش ووريهم بقى الى يرشنا بالمية بنعمل ايه

بنتنشف طبعا :smile02
ومتخافيش خدى راحتك
هما دول يعرفوا يحسدوا فرخة*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2008)

* لا يايماما انتى وهيا احنا الى دهنا الهواء دوكوا وخليناه ابيض 

علشان تعرف تشوف 

واجرى يابت انتى وهيا

على راى المثل خليك فى كوزك لحد ما نعوزك 

ناس تخاف متختشيش صحيح ​*


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> طب مش طالعة وروينى هتعملى ايه انتى وهيا
> 
> بس يابت تلقيكى بتغرقى فى شبر ماية انتى وهيا
> 
> ...



*بقى انا مش راضية اتكلم ماااااااااشى
جبتيه لنفسك يا اخت جيجى
اتفرجى بقى على التسييح ودورى على الى هينشف

يعنى احنا موجبين معاكى عشن احنا معروف اننا جدعان ودخلناكى الكلية وده دليل اننا مش اى كلام هنا يعنى مش زى ناس كدى
يعنى تقولى للى انتى عايزاه مبيهمناش حد ومبنتهددش


بس بردوا افتركنى انى قلتلك بلاااااااااش*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه

عليا الطلاج لو كوبتك شاف ده كلووووووه 

لهيطيح فينا كلنا بالبندقية 

يلا بقى تعالوا نشوف موضوع تانى نكمل فيه الخناقة :new6:

أنا مش مستغنية عن عمرررررى 
*​


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*المشكله انكم بتتكلموا مع الصعايده *
*يعني مش بنفهم عربي *
*ولا عصايه زيكم كده يا مرمر انتي وجيلات*
*انتوا اخركم تمسكوا الفوطه اللي بتقولي عليها يا جيلان عشان تنشفي الميه يا اسكندرانيه*
*احنا اقلل حاجه بنعملها اول ما بنخلص لاعداديه بتجلنا المسدس هديه *
*ولما بناخد الثانويه بتجلينا دبابه هديه*
*فا اوعي وشك منك ليها*​


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> * لا يايماما انتى وهيا احنا الى دهنا الهواء دوكوا وخليناه ابيض
> 
> علشان تعرف تشوف
> 
> ...



*ياااااااى
شوفتى يا مرمر بتقول ايه البت دى
لا بقى خلاص الحوار انتهى
مش هينفع ننزل للمستوى ده



بس لااااااا يا حبيبتىىىىىىىىىى
بت انتى يا بت لو شفتك هنا تانى هسيح دمك واوريكى ايام سودة
خوديها من قاصرها وامشى لحسن ألملك اسكندرانية المنتدى يقطعوكى*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايوة كدة ياميرو ياعمرى 

اديهم

انا بقول كدة يامرمر متشفيلنا موضوع تانى 

احسن يخلعوا مينا النضارة ويقولوله نشن 

وينشن فينا 


والمنتدى كله طبعا بيحبنا هيقولوه نشنت يفالح 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_*

جيلان قال:





ياااااااى
شوفتى يا مرمر بتقول ايه البت دى
لا بقى خلاص الحوار انتهى
مش هينفع ننزل للمستوى ده



بس لااااااا يا حبيبتىىىىىىىىىى
بت انتى يا بت لو شفتك هنا تانى هسيح دمك واوريكى ايام سودة
خوديها من قاصرها وامشى لحسن ألملك اسكندرانية المنتدى يقطعوكى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماشى ماشى احنا مش بنتهدد وادينا واقفة ورينا هتعملى ايه 

ده انتى لو شفتى الدم تفتكرية صلصلة وتجرى تعملى 

بيه مكرونة يالصلصلة :t30::t30:​*_


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *المشكله انكم بتتكلموا مع الصعايده *
> *يعني مش بنفهم عربي *
> *ولا عصايه زيكم كده يا مرمر انتي وجيلات*
> *انتوا اخركم تمسكوا الفوطه اللي بتقولي عليها يا جيلان عشان تنشفي الميه يا اسكندرانيه*
> ...



*اه ياختى بأمارة دى*



mero_engel قال:


> *
> وخلي مرمر ولا جيلان تتكلم كده
> لا هكون معوراهم بالورقه *​


*

والنبى اتكلمى على قدك يا بت انتى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> على راى المثل خليك فى كوزك لحد ما نعوزك
> 
> ​*




*هههههههههههههههههههه

يا أمثااااااااااااالك يا انجى 30:

طيب ايه اللى طلعك من الكوز بقى 

يلا يا بت على كوزك :hlp:*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*


marmar_maroo قال:



هههههههههههههههههههه

يا أمثااااااااااااالك يا انجى 30:

طيب ايه اللى طلعك من الكوز بقى 

يلا يا بت على كوزك :hlp:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ياختى الكوز ده بتاعك انتى وجىجى انا مليش فيه ​*


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> ماشى ماشى احنا مش بنتهدد وادينا واقفة ورينا هتعملى ايه
> 
> ...



*ايون يا بنتى
عشن احنا قلبنا طيب وحونيينين مش زيكوا مفتريين

وبعدين لما انتى جامدة كدى
اعتبر ده ايه 



engy_love_jesus قال:




انا بقول كدة يامرمر متشفيلنا موضوع تانى 

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بلاش هروب يا بت انتى
يلا عموما هنطلع اجدع منكوا وننهى الحرب دى
وهنرجعلكم الاسرى الى خدناهم
بس نلم بعض الاول ونموت كوبتك قبل ما يجى ويقتلنا هو
لحسن انا عندى احساس انى هسود النهاردة مش عارفة ليه*​


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *اه ياختى بأمارة دى*​
> 
> 
> 
> *والنبى اتكلمى على قدك يا بت انتى *​


* انا قولت الحاجه اللي تناسبكم *
*لانه الورقه هتعور اللي زيكم *
*دا اخره الاسكندارنيه *
*الووووووورقه*
*انا قدي كبير *
*رقبتك هتوجعك عشان تشوفيه*​


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> لا ياختى الكوز ده بتاعك انتى وجىجى انا مليش فيه ​*



*لا احنا بتاعنا اسمه جاكوزى :t30:
صح يا بت يا مرمر
*​


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا قولت الحاجه اللي تناسبكم *
> *لانه الورقه هتعور اللي زيكم *
> *دا اخره الاسكندارنيه *
> *الووووووورقه*
> ...


 
*امل ده ايه*​ 
*


mero_engel قال:



احنا اقلل حاجه بنعملها اول ما بنخلص لاعداديه بتجلنا المسدس هديه 
ولما بناخد الثانويه بتجلينا دبابه هديه
فا اوعي وشك منك ليها​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*


mero_engel قال:






أنقر للتوسيع...



مش هتبطلوا تناقض بقى​ 
​يلا عموما احنا كدى كدى سامحناكوا يعنى قبل ما يجى الى مبيرحمش و يخاصمنا كلنا هههههههههههه ( المعلومة وصلت طبعا )30:​​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*ياللى المفرووووض انكم بنات :smil16:

ده موضوع الجيش بتاع الراجل ( الله يسامحكواااااااا :heat: )

قلبتوها لقهوة الحجة أم أحمد :hlp: ههههه

بس بقى كفيااااااااكم...

أدعوا دعوتين للراجل اللى تحت ده :11azy:

ده حتى مش عاوز يرد ( كسفتوناااااااااا :heat: )

بنات ايه دى ياربى :smil8:​*


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*احم احم
هاااااااااا حد هنا ليه شوق فى حاجة
قطعناهم يا مرمر
يلا الى بعده​*


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ياللى المفرووووض انكم بنات :smil16:
> 
> ده موضوع الجيش بتاع الراجل ( الله يسامحكواااااااا :heat: )
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه
اه ياختى انا شيفاه تحت من بدرى
متنادى عليه يطلع طيب يشرب حاجة ونوجب معاه كدى
ده الراجل رايح الجيش واحتمال ميشفش النسكافيه الا بعد سنة*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *احم احم
> هاااااااااا حد هنا ليه شوق فى حاجة
> قطعناهم يا مرمر
> يلا الى بعده​*



*ودى أخرة اللى يفكر يكح فى وشينا :309xe:

يا جيجى ياجاااامد 30:*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*بصم انا موجودة بس بابا قالى متلعبيش مع العيال 

الى زيكم وانتوا عارفينى مطيعة 

ويابت يامرمر بلاش انتى ده انتى 

جاية عندنا يعنى خافى على نفسك ادينى بقولك اهوه ​*


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بصم انا موجودة بس بابا قالى متلعبيش مع العيال
> 
> الى زيكم وانتوا عارفينى مطيعة
> 
> ...



*ماشى يا حبيبتى ومتنسيش تشربى اللبن وتغسلى سنانك قبل ما تنامى
مش عايزيين قرف ماشى :t30:*

*خلاص يا مرمر البت استسلمت بطريقة شيك
نسامحهم بقى وخلاص*​


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*اه صحيح
ربنا معاك بقى يا مينا وكدى
نفتكر الراجل بحاجة بردوا عشن اعدين فى ملكه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايه ده قلبتوا الموضوع عركه وعملتوه فررررررررررررررررح وهيصه  ده انتوا مصايب لما يجيلكم صاحب الموضوع هيخلى الموضوع دم*​:d


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ايه ده قلبتوا الموضوع عركه وعملتوه فررررررررررررررررح وهيصه  ده انتوا مصايب لما يجيلكم صاحب الموضوع هيخلى الموضوع دم*​:d



*متقلقيش يا حبيبتى
الجرى نص الجدعنة*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الجيش للجدعان يا مينا
عقبال ما يعملوا مساواه بين الرجل و المراه 
فى التجنيد 
و اشوفك و انتى متعلقه على صارى مركب 
و لا على ديل طياره ياللى فى بالى 

























هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا عارفه نفسك 
و بالعند فيكى مش هاكتب اسمك علشان 
المنتدى كله يعرف انك اسم على مسمى
 و بتفهميها و هى طايره 
و تبطلى شغل ال000000 بتاعك ده 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرمر _ مارو *
*ميرو انجل *
*جيلان *
*انجى* 
انتوا الاربعه كده صوتكم عالى قوى فى المنتدى 
و الواحد مش عارف ينام منكم 
ممكن توطوا صوتكوا شويه 
احسن هاخلى مينا يجيب اربع صواريخ عابره للقارات معاه و هو جاى الاجازه اللى جايه و هاحط لكل واحده صاروخ فى ودانها 
اما بالنسبه للاسكندرانيه فى المنتدى و الحمد لله كتيير جدا 
و اللى هيجيب سيرتهم مرمر هتعفرتوا و تخليه ياخد الجنسيه السنغاليه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه​ 















اصل مرمر اصلا من السنغال و لما اتبطرت على العيشه هناك 
ربنا سخطها عفريته و تشديدا للعقوبه خلاها عفريته فى مصر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> الجيش للجدعان يا مينا
> عقبال ما يعملوا مساواه بين الرجل و المراه
> فى التجنيد
> و اشوفك و انتى متعلقه على صارى مركب
> ...



*:08::08::08:

شفت بقى أحرجتنى أزاى يا يوحنا :hlp:

وأنا بالعند فيك بردوا مش هقول أن الكلام ده عليا :t30: ههههه

وبعدين خالى بالك يعنى أحنا ولا يهمنا تجنيد ولا غيره 

دول لما يفكروا يجندوا واحدة زيى كده  يبقى خلاص

 قول على الجيش يا رحمان يا رحيم :mus13:

مانتاااااااا عارف بقى شغل ال000000 مش بيمشى فى الجيش :new6:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *مرمر _ مارو *
> *ميرو انجل *
> *جيلان *
> *انجى*
> ...




*ماحناااااااا واخدين الأذن أن نقلق الاعضاء بالليل 

وخصوصا العضو يوحنا نصر 30:

عز الطلب يا أستاذى أننا مش ننيمك :yahoo:

أفرحواااااا بقى يا بنات مهمتنا تمت بنجاح والحمدلله 30:*​



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *اما بالنسبه للاسكندرانيه فى المنتدى و الحمد لله كتيير جدا
> و اللى هيجيب سيرتهم مرمر هتعفرتوا و تخليه ياخد الجنسيه السنغاليه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*

ههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه

بدل ما تقف معانا يا يوحنا ده أنت حتى بلديتنا :a82:

طيب أحترس على نفسك بقى من الجنسية السنغالية دى :nunu0000:​


يوحنا/نصر قال:



 اصل مرمر اصلا من السنغال و لما اتبطرت على العيشه هناك 
ربنا سخطها عفريته و تشديدا للعقوبه خلاها عفريته فى مصر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه

​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة ربنا سخطنى دى :smile02

ماشى يا يوحنا أنا هقولك ربنا يسامحك :smil15:

علشان ربنا يزعل منك بقى ويبعتك النااااااااار عندى :new6:

وساعتها بقى هوريك العفاريت على حق :smil16:

هههههههههههههه​​*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> *شفت بقى أحرجتنى أزاى يا يوحنا *​
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههه
بالعكس ده انتوا هتعدلوا حال الجيش 
بدل ما احنا مش فاهمين هو فين الجيش اصلا 
على الاقل هيبقالنا حجه و نقول ان الجيش بتاعنا تحت سيطره 
العفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاريت​ 






marmar_maroo قال:


> *ماحناااااااا واخدين الأذن أن نقلق الاعضاء بالليل *​
> 
> 
> *وخصوصا العضو يوحنا نصر 30:*
> ...


 


لا يا بابا انا ربنا مهما زعل منى مش هيوقعنى تحت ايدك ابدااااااااااااااااااااااا​ 
علشان عارف انى لو وقعت تحت ايدك هاكلها 
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه ​


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *مرمر _ مارو *
> *ميرو انجل *
> *جيلان *
> *انجى*
> ...


 

*بقى متجيش غير منك يا اسكندرانى :11azy:
يقولو علينا ايه دلؤتى :t9:*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *بقى متجيش غير منك يا اسكندرانى :11azy:*
> 
> *يقولو علينا ايه دلؤتى :t9:*​


 
حتى انت يا بروتس 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هو فيه حديستجرى يقول عليكم حاجه 
هو فيه حد مستغنى عن عمره فى المنتدى غيرى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> ÷ههههههههه ربنا معاك يا مينا


 
 ههههههههه .. ومعاك يا اندرو :hlp:


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> تهون يا مينا.. تهون يا بطل


 
بصلواتك يا زعيم ..  اوعي تنساني منها


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> ربنا معاك يامينا ويحفظك.
> 
> وانا خدمت بحرب الخليج واهو خلصت على خير والحمد لله.
> بس الهدية دي يعني الدبابة كويسة للعميان عشان القصف العشوائي هههههههه​


 
تعيش يا انطونيوس وعايز دبابة بس ؟؟

غالي والطلب رخيص نخليهم دبابتين واحدة للاولاد يلعبوا بيها

ولو فيه ولد عايز طيارة انتا اؤمر بس

ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> نشكرالله انها سنة
> 
> اكيد رح نشتقلك كتيــــــر
> ان شاءالله تعدي هالفترة ع خيــر وبســـرعة
> ...


 
اه الحمد لله فرق سنتين من الضابط نشكر الرب علي محبته

وشكرا لمشاركتك يا ارووجة

وابقي افتكريني في صلاتك

وربنا يحافظ عليكي انتي كمان​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *تروح وترجع بالسلامة يا مينا*
> *يا عيني يا مينيا هتحلق شعرك خالص وتاكل عدس ههههههههههههههه*
> *هنستناك تدخل المنتدي في الاجازات*
> *مينا هتبقي تحكيلنا علي المواقف المضحكة بتاعة الجيش هه*
> *متنساش تصلي وانت في الجيش*


 
امممممممم

انا شامم ريحة تريقة علي الحلقة الميري ..!!

يارب تكون عند الجيران ولا حاجة :t9:

وها ابقي اجبلك طبق عدس علشان شكلك بتحبيه

وابقي صليلي وانا علي حسب الظروف ممكن افتكركم في صلاتي ولا لا:t30:

شكرا علي محبتك ومشاركتك الجميلة  يا rgaa luswa


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> اشهدوا يا اعضاء المنتدى
> علشان تعرفوا بس انها
> عفريته بجد مش مجرد لقب
> ...



*اااااااه أنا عفريتة بقى 

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:

ويارب تتخض يا يوحنا :hlp: هههههه*​


يوحنا/نصر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بالعكس ده انتوا هتعدلوا حال الجيش
> بدل ما احنا مش فاهمين هو فين الجيش اصلا
> على الاقل هيبقالنا حجه و نقول ان الجيش بتاعنا تحت سيطره
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه

طيب انا بشكرك على الاعتراف ده يا يوحنا :t30:

على اننا هنعد حال الجيش 30:*




يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يا بت بطلى لماضه انتى مش قدها
> احسن ارجعك فى المصباح تانى
> ​



*لا انا قدهااااااااااا ونص وتلت أربع :smil16:

ترجعنى المصباح !!!

كان غيرك أشطر يا يوحنا :t30:*​


يوحنا/نصر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا شيخه اقعدى بقى مهمه ايه اللى نجحتوا فيها دى
> انتى فاكره نفسك مرمر بنت لادن و رايحه تفجرى الكونجرس
> ...


*
أمال داخل تقول معرفتش انام منكم وصوتكم عالى 

وعملت لنا مهرجاااااااااااان !!!!

وطلع فى الاخر ابن أخوك :hlp:

الظلم ووووحش يا يوحنا هههههه*​


يوحنا/نصر قال:


> لا يا بابا انا ربنا مهما زعل منى مش هيوقعنى تحت ايدك ابدااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> علشان عارف انى لو وقعت تحت ايدك هاكلها
> ...



*هههههههههههههه 

تاكلها !!! 

عمرك شفت بنى ادم بياكل ايد عفريت :hlp:

شوف بقى ااااااااايه اللى ممكن يحصله ساعتها :heat:

مش عايزة أخوفك بقى :smil16:*​


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*يا الف نهار مبروك يا جدعان كوبتك ظهررررررررررررر*
*كان اعد من امبارح تحت ومش راضى يطلع*
*نتكلم عليه براحتنا بقى ومش هيعرف يرد علينا غير لما يخلص الى قبلنا*
*خدوا راحتكوا يعنى لسة بدرى على الطرد يا جماعة*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه

طيب يا جيلان ياختى 

شوف حتة فى المنتدى وأستخبى فيها بقى :new6:*​


----------



## فادية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلش يا مون مون *
*الجيش للجدعااااااااااااااااااااان وفترة وتعدي *
*وبعد ما تخلص مدتك نبقى نستخبى وراك واحنا ماشيين في الشارع عشان انت هتبقى حامي الحمى* :t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب يا جيلان ياختى
> 
> شوف حتة فى المنتدى وأستخبى فيها بقى :new6:*​



*ماشى يا حبيبتى انا هعد فى قسم حواء ولو هو دخل نصوت ماشى *​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *ربنا يكون معك يا coptic man و يا رب ترجعلنا بالسلامة و تنور المنتدى من تاني*


 
شكرا يا ريد روز لمشاركتك الجميلة

وربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا الف نهار مبروك يا جدعان كوبتك ظهررررررررررررر*
> 
> *كان اعد من امبارح تحت ومش راضى يطلع*
> *نتكلم عليه براحتنا بقى ومش هيعرف يرد علينا غير لما يخلص الى قبلنا*
> ...


 
اممممممم

سامع دوشة انا من امبارح بس للاسف بحب ارد بالنظام

بس ممكن اكسر النظام شوية واعمل اللي عايزه برضه

مثلا اطرد عضوة او اديها كام انذار حلوين كدا ومثلا كمان يبقي اسمها جيلان

فالافضل تقعدي ساكته والا ها اتهور :11azy:

وانا لما اتهور مش ها اقولك ايه اللي بيحصل علشان الاعضاء ما تخفش بس والدنيا ليل :smil8:


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2008)

go love قال:


> لا طريقة جامدة انا كنت بفتكرك بتهزرى
> انا لو عارف انكم هتعملو موضوع جميل كدة انا هلغى التأجيل وادخل الجيش من امبارح
> المهم عشان مننساش الجندى المجند مينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا الجيش للردالة واللي متعلمتهوش برة هتتعلمو انشاء اللة جوة
> ومتخفش فى حالة تأهب اليومين دول
> ...


 
يا سلام احنا فيها يا جو لاف

انا اخد التأجيل وادخل نور انتا ساحة المعركة الجيش في حاجة اليك ههههههه

و عرفت منين اني البلد ناوية تحارب دي اسرار بلد

ولا هو ريمون اللي فضح الدنيا عماتا في معاهدات صلح بتتم مع السنبلاوين والشرقية ومش هنحارب انشاء الله بس اطلع منها

وشكرا علي مشاركتك يا جميل


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا معاك يا مينا
> 
> وان شاء الله تقضى جيشك بسرعه وماتحسش بالوقت وتكون ايام حلوه
> هتوحشنا اووووووووووووووووووى
> ...


 
يارب يا كوكو مان

صلاتك يا جميل وهتوحشوني اكثر

ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مينا ياقمر خلاص يابيضة هتمسك البندقية ​*
> 
> 
> _*خد بالك من هنا *_​
> ...


 
مينا يا قمر وبيضة كمان اتحشمي يا بت

انا داخل الديش مش داخل الملاهي 

العساكر اللي معايا لو سمعوا كدا يطخوني ابقي عار علي المجاهدين 

ومش عارف ليه حاسك مبسوط وبتهزري حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

الحقيقة مكنش العشم خالص يا انجي

وعلشان كدا مش هتشوفي صباع البنت

دي بنتي انا وبس وانا ابوها يعني الموضوع منتهي ما تفكريش فيها تاني 

حتي مش هجبهالك تلعبي معاها

وجنت علي نفسها براقش

يلا روحي بقي




















استني انتي رايحة فين .. ؟

ولا اقولك خلاص روحي وابقي صليلي بقي

وشكرا علي مشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2008)

meraaa قال:


> _ايون كده الجيش للرجاله معلش يامينا علقه تفوت ولا حد يموت _
> 
> 
> _ربنا معاك كده وترجعلنا بالف سلامه وترجع تنور المنتدى تانى _​


 
اه ما انا واخد لبالي صدقيني لو سائلتي اي واحد في الجيش تحب تبقي راجل ولا تتطلع من الجيش هيقولك .... ابقي راجل طبعا اوعي تفهميني غلط ههههه


شكرا علي مشاركتك الجميلة

وصلاوتك بقي


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

Coptic Man قال:


> اممممممم
> 
> سامع دوشة انا من امبارح بس للاسف بحب ارد بالنظام
> 
> ...



*
لا خلى بالك الكلام ده مبياكلش ولا بيشرب معانا خالص
والى يتهور يتعور بقى
وبعدين ماله اللون الاسود ده حتى شيك 
بس احلى حاجة انى اجبرتك على كسر النظام وخليتك تنطق ( يا لهوى ده ابو الهول ارحم يا ساتر ) 
هو احنا شوية يابنى
وبعدين هو اضطهاد بقى اكمنكوا صعايدة فى بعض هتيجوا عليا انا الغلبانة الطيبة الحونينة
ما تتكلمى يا بت يا مرمر عاجبك الى بيحصل ده
بس وانا همشى بقى ومش هتشوف وشى هنا تانى عشن ان حساسة :t23:
يلا استأذن انا بقى
بس لو غيظتنى هاجى تانى :11azy:*





*او مغظتنيش على قلبك بردوا :t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)

Coptic Man قال:


> اممممممم
> 
> سامع دوشة انا من امبارح بس للاسف بحب ارد بالنظام
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه

وحياتك عندى يا مينا انا حذرتها وقولتلها بس هى مصدقتش 

انك ممكن تقلب فى ااااااااى لحظة :gy0000:

معلش بقى يا مينا انت قلبك كبير سامحها المرة دى 

جيلاناية وغلطت :59: هههههههه

أكتفى بطردها من المنتدى بس 30:

فاكرة يا جيلانه الصابونة الكااااميه اياها :hlp: هههههههه
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*كدة يا سكوفيلد ماشى ماشى *_​
> _*مالهم المنياوية عملولك ايه ها *_​
> _*ولاحظ ان كلامك جارح ماشى انا هخلى العسكرى *_​
> 
> _*يتطردك من هنا هش بقى *_​


 
ربنا يكرمك بعسكري من القصف العشوائي

يقصفك ونخلص قادر يا كريم :smil8:


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *بتشكرنى على ايه بس يا مينا ده واجبى طبعا :smil16:*​
> *علشان تعرف بس ان سرك فى بير وأنا مردتش أقول على الطيارة *​
> ...


 
لالالا ودي تيجي قال فتانة قال

ده انتي ما يتبلش في بقك رغيف عيش بس :t30:

و ليكي يوم يا مرمر لما تدخلي الجيش وابقي اعملك موضوع بايدي :11azy:


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*سمعتوا اغنية انا رايحة بكرة على الجيش جميلة يامينا 

ايوة وهتحلق زلبطة الله يا خليك اتصور لنا صورة كدا وحطها لنا

ياريت

متنشاس الوصية بتاعتى تقف فى الظلة وتاكل كويس

وتنام كويس واتغطى كويس

وسلم على طنط قبل ما تمشى وابقى كلمها علطول 

بجد طنط اكتر واحدة هتضايق يا مون ربنا معاها بجد خلى

 بالك من نفسك ونشوفك فى الاجازات​*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *نشكر ربنا انك طلعت عسكري مش ظابط​*
> 
> _*خلى بالك من نفسك وكل كويس *_​
> _*وامشى فى الظلة علشان الشمس*_​
> ...


 
اه اشكر ربنا بجد انا كنت لائق لضابط من الدرجة الاولي لاخر لحظة

رغم كل الفحوصات الطبية

بس قوليلي ايه النصائح دي كلها انا حاسس اني رايح المدرسة مش الجيش ههههه

انتي فكرك الدلع ده هناك ولا ايه ؟

ده الصول سميح مستنيني بفارغ الصبر :smil8:

ابقي صليلي يا مرمر

وربنا معاكي وشكرا خالص علي مشاركتك الجميلة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> وحياتك عندى يا مينا انا حذرتها وقولتلها بس هى مصدقتش
> 
> ...



*لا :smile02
بت انتى انا قلت لمينا انى مش جاية تانى
بتجوروا شكلى ليه *​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه اه ولو حد قلك تعالى معايا قوله روك قالى متمشيش مع حد واوعى حد يقلك هاخد سلاحك واديك مصاصة*
> *اقل من كيس شيبسى متتنازلش *


 
لا وحياتك اقل من كيمو كونو :11azy:


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا جماعة انتوا دلوقتي بتكلموا عسكري​
> 
> يعني بالبندقية يصطادكم واحد واحد ويقول بدافع عن الوطن​
> 
> خافوا على نفسكوا​


 

 قوليلهم حاجة يا مرمر علشان دول شكلهم مش بيخافوا بسهولة

نظام لازم ضحايا :smil8:


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههههه*​
> 
> *متسمعش كلام البت دى يا مينا *​
> *اللى يفرط فى سلاحه كأنه فرط فى سندوتشه بالظبط :hlp: هههههه*​
> *وشوف بقى اللى يفرط فى سندوتشه :smil16:*​




يجوع اكيد :t9:


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا وحياتك اقل من كيمو كونو :11azy:



*لا ناصح
انا كدى متطمنة عليك يابنى فى الغربة
( ياااعيينى ياااعيينى  :hlp:  ياعينى عالولا ) *​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انتي عارفة شوشو طبعا شرير اد اية :t31:
> 
> ممكن يصورلة مثلآ مثلآ يعني انكم بتتريقوا علية :yahoo:
> 
> يروح الدم يضرب في نافوخة وينشن عليكم واحد واحد 30:[/center]


 
فكرة حلوة يا فراشة :t9:


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *لا :smile02*
> *بت انتى انا قلت لمينا انى مش جاية تانى*
> 
> *بتجوروا شكلى ليه *​


 
ههههههههههههه

يا تحفة اهمدي وخلينا اخلص رد

والا هتلاقي نفسك ممنوعة من الدخول لاسباب سياسية

انتي كدا بتزعجي السلطات يا بت :smil8:


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *عليكوا!*
> *على اساس انك مش معانا يعنى*
> *منكوا لله الراجل هيجى يلاقينا بنقطع فى فروته وهو مش اعد*


 

حصل والمسامح كريم بس انا مش كريم

وهتشوفوا ايام سودا معايا :smil8:


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> الجيش للرجاله
> 
> وصدق من قال
> الميرى ميرى حتى لو على سريرى
> ...


 
ايوه منا انا واخد لبالي :hlp:

بس ايه المثل الغريب ده يا جو انا اول مرة اسمع عنه

وللاسف معرفش ايه سلاحي لهاية دلوقتي

سيبنهولي مفجاءة  :11azy:

وشكرا علي مشاركتك الجميلة يا باشا​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

coptic man قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> يا تحفة اهمدي وخلينا اخلص رد
> 
> ...



*حاضر
بس متعدش تكتب بقى كل شوية كدى عشن الرسايل بتفضل تيجى وعاملة زحمة*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مبروك يا مينا باشا... الجيش للجدعان :t30:

 هههههههههههههه 


عايزينك ترفع راسنا وتحررنا من الاحتلال ( البريطاني) اللي احنا فيه



​


----------



## العجايبي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

_*متزعلش ياكوبت ماات انت دخلت وانا خرجت منها تااجيل *_


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

العجايبي قال:


> _*متزعلش ياكوبت ماات انت دخلت وانا خرجت منها تااجيل *_



*ايه ده ايه ده
انت جاى تغيظ الواد ولا ايه :11azy:
لا معلش مينا رايح يجيب اسلحة وجاى عشن احنا موصيينه عليها
لكن لو عايز يطلع كان طلع يعنى
بس الواد بيحب بلده بقى لانها امه
وانا كمان بحبها لانها مامة كوبتك وهو غالى علينا يعنى واى حد من طرفه لازم نكرمه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

العجايبي قال:


> _*متزعلش ياكوبت ماات انت دخلت وانا خرجت منها تااجيل *_



*اااااااااايه يا مينا نظام الغيظ ده :t9:

وبعدين مين كوبت مات ده ههههههه

أنت كمان جاى نفول على الراجل :smil8:

معلش يا كوبتك أخوك الصغنن وغلط :hlp:

متتهورش بقى وتجيب لنا قذيفة وتضرب الموضوع وصاحبته :11azy: 

هههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *اااااااااايه يا مينا نظام الغيظ ده :t9:
> 
> وبعدين مين كوبت مات ده ههههههه
> 
> ...


​
*اه ياختى هيموتلنا الواد ويريحه قبل ما ننتقم منه ويروح الجيش*



> متتهورش بقى وتجيب لنا قذيفة وتضرب الموضوع وصاحبته :11azy:
> 
> هههههههههه



*ااااااه خايفة على الموضوع
قولى كدى بقى :t30:*


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*يلا يا مينا اى خودمة
خلصنالك على الواد
عشن تعرف ان وراك رجالة 
اى حاجة تحصل قولى بس وانا هجرى على طول​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> [/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/CENTER]
> 
> *اه ياختى هيموتلنا الواد ويريحه قبل ما ننتقم منه ويروح الجيش*



*أخص علييييييييكى يا وحشة :smil8:

حرام عليكى :smil8:*​


جيلان قال:


> [/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/CENTER]
> ااااااه خايفة على الموضوع
> قولى كدى بقى:t30:
> 
> [/COLOR][/B]



*لا وانتى الصدقة يا بت خايفة على صاحبته :smil16: 

هههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يلا يا مينا اى خودمة
> خلصنالك على الواد
> عشن تعرف ان وراك رجالة
> اى حاجة تحصل قولى بس وانا هجرى على طول​*



*خلصتى على الواد :new2:

طيب حد غيرك يقول الكلام ده :smil13:

بنااات أخر زمن صحيح :t32:*​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*طيب يا بت انا هخلع ناو واجى اتعارك معاكى بكرة
خلينا كدى نعيش ونتعايش فى الموضوع لحد  ما تخلص السنة
والنبى صعبان عليا هغلس على مين واتعارك مع مين واطلع عين مين 
يلا كلها سنة ويجى بقى :ura1:
نبقى نمارس هوايتنا بعدين 
الاجازات جاية وهنعوض انشاء الله
ربنا يتولاك يا مينا يابنى :smile01*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

_ربنا معاك يا كوبتك وترجع بالسلامة _​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*عدناااااا
انا جيت من الكلية بقى هكمل عراك براحتى*​



marmar_maroo قال:


> *أخص علييييييييكى يا وحشة :smil8:
> 
> حرام عليكى :smil8:*​



*من امتى يا بت الحونية دى*



> *لا وانتى الصدقة يا بت خايفة على صاحبته :smil16:
> 
> هههههههه*​



*لا متخافيش بعد الكلمتين الى قلتيهم فوق دول احتمال تترقى 30:
بطلوا نفاق بقى :11azy:*​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *خلصتى على الواد :new2:
> 
> طيب حد غيرك يقول الكلام ده :smil13:
> 
> بنااات أخر زمن صحيح :t32:*​



*مش لازم نتضرٌب يا بت عشن صراع الصعايدة الى كنا فيه امبارح 
خلينا كدى نعد ننقسم على انفسنا لحد ما يشمتوا فينا
يلا مسامحاكى30:
الى قدك بيعملوا اكتر من كدة *​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*احلي حاجه انه الاصحاب وقعوا في بعض :new6::new6:*
*ايوه كده يا اسكندرانيه:big29:*
*عايزين نشوف دم بقي:36_22_25:*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*قشطة عليكى ياميرو بتحبى تهدى النفوس 

تعالى نطلع من هنا بسرعة بدل ما يقلبوا علينا ​*


----------



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*كفيااااااكم خناق يابت أنتى وهى 

كده قلبتوا الموضوع هزار 

بدل ما تصلوا لمينا تتخنقوا كده *​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ااااااااااااه أنا عارفة شوشو ده كويس :smiles-11:*​
> 
> *بقى بذمتك يا فراشة ده شكل ناس ببتريق يعنى :08: *​
> 
> *وبعدين أحنا نقدر نتريق على الجندى مينا مثلا :59:*​


 
لا ماهو واضح الحقيقة انك ما تقدريش :11azy:


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *قشطة عليكى ياميرو بتحبى تهدى النفوس ​*
> 
> 
> _*تعالى نطلع من هنا بسرعة بدل ما يقلبوا علينا *_​


* يقلبوا علي مين يا بنتي *
*دا احنا الصعايده *
*هو صحيح بيقولك الجري نص الجدعنه:crazy_pil*
*بس احنا بقي مش بنحب نطلع جدعان*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> *كفيااااااكم خناق يابت أنتى وهى *​
> 
> *كده قلبتوا الموضوع هزار *​
> 
> *بدل ما تصلوا لمينا تتخنقوا كده *​


* لا متخافيش يا ملاكنا الغالي *
*اللي هتامريه بيه هنعمله *
*بس نشوف منظر ادم *
*ونمشي علي طول هههههههههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*

coptic man قال:



مينا يا قمر وبيضة كمان اتحشمي يا بت

انا داخل الديش مش داخل الملاهي 

العساكر اللي معايا لو سمعوا كدا يطخوني ابقي عار علي المجاهدين 

ومش عارف ليه حاسك مبسوط وبتهزري حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

الحقيقة مكنش العشم خالص يا انجي

وعلشان كدا مش هتشوفي صباع البنت

دي بنتي انا وبس وانا ابوها يعني الموضوع منتهي ما تفكريش فيها تاني 

حتي مش هجبهالك تلعبي معاها

وجنت علي نفسها براقش

يلا روحي بقي




















استني انتي رايحة فين .. ؟

ولا اقولك خلاص روحي وابقي صليلي بقي

وشكرا علي مشاركتك الجميلة

أنقر للتوسيع...


يساتر يارب على الناس خير تعمل شرا تلقى 

انا مش عارف اعمل ايه مع الناس دى 

يبنى انا بدلعكك علشان هتنسى الكلمة دى خالص لما تدخل الجيش 

هتتشال من القموس بتاعك 

وخد هنا هات البت  احنا صاعيدة ودمنا حامى 

معندناش حريم تروح الجيش مع ولديها 

انت مصر انى اصليلك 

انت الى جنيت على نفسك انت حر 

ما انت عارف صلاتى ممكن بدل ما يخلولك عسكرى يلبسوك لواء

ربنا معاك ياجميل وترجعلنا بالسلامة وابقى افتكرنى بقى فى الصحراء 

هنكون جنبك بنعمل خلوة​*


----------



## العجايبي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

_*ربنا يخليك ليا وترجع بالسلامة دانت اخوياا ياكوبت

بس لما تخلص اعمل كتااب عن الجيش  وسمه 365 يوم مع الجيش اسم حلو مش كده

ولما تشوف الدبابة سلملى عليها*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

_*

العجايبي قال:



ربنا يخليك ليا وترجع بالسلامة دانت اخوياا ياكوبت

بس لما تخلص اعمل كتااب عن الجيش  وسمه 365 يوم مع الجيش اسم حلو مش كده

ولما تشوف الدبابة سلملى عليها

أنقر للتوسيع...


انت يواد انت بتغيظ فى كوبتك ولا ايه 

لا بنقولكل ايه كوبتك صعيدى 

يعنى بلديتنا يعنى الى 

يغيظة نطخة عيارين ونخلص 


معلش ياكوبتك ياخويا شدة وتزول 

وسامح مينا مهو اسكندرانى نعمل ايه​*_


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *احلي حاجه انه الاصحاب وقعوا في بعض :new6::new6:*
> 
> 
> *ايوه كده يا اسكندرانيه:big29:*
> *عايزين نشوف دم بقي:36_22_25:*​


 




engy_love_jesus قال:


> *قشطة عليكى ياميرو بتحبى تهدى النفوس ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*نظركوا مش جايب دى خالص*​ 


جيلان قال:


> *يلا مسامحاكى30:*​


 
*يلا العتب على النظر*
*نزل هنا يا كوبتك طقم نضارات على حسابى*​ 
*عشن تعرفوا اننا جدعان بس*​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> *كفيااااااكم خناق يابت أنتى وهى
> 
> كده قلبتوا الموضوع هزار
> 
> بدل ما تصلوا لمينا تتخنقوا كده *​



*حااااااااتر ( نفس الحاضر الى قلتتها لمينا بالظبط لما قالى امشى ) :smile01
انا همشى خالص اهه ومش هكلم العيال الوحشين دول :t23:
عشن احنا بنسمع الكلام وهما عبيتين :t30:*​




*بس لو جابوا سيرة الاسكندرانية تانى هقطعهم اه :11azy:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *احلي حاجه انه الاصحاب وقعوا في بعض :new6::new6:*
> *ايوه كده يا اسكندرانيه:big29:*
> *عايزين نشوف دم بقي:36_22_25:*​



*مااااااااااااابلاش أنتى يا ميرو:nunu0000::nunu0000:

مش حلووو علشانك كده :smil16:

لا أحنا بنوريكم بـــــــــــــــــس leasantr

أننا عند سماحة بنزعل وهنهزر دايما :a63:

وفى الأخر مش بنشيل من بعض :94:

أتعلموااااااااااااا مننا بقى يا ميرو انتى وانجى :love34:

ولا ايه يابت يا جيجى :08:*​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> * يقلبوا علي مين يا بنتي *
> *دا احنا الصعايده *
> *هو صحيح بيقولك الجري نص الجدعنه:crazy_pil*
> *بس احنا بقي مش بنحب نطلع جدعان*​



*ما احنا عارفين :t30:*​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *مااااااااااااابلاش أنتى يا ميرو:nunu0000::nunu0000:
> 
> مش حلووو علشانك كده :smil16:
> 
> ...



*طبعا يا اوختى 30:
هما الى نيتهم كحلى*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*سماحه اه *
*انتوا بس خايفين لا نشمت فيكم *
*خلاص يا مارو انتي وجيلان *
*احنا برضه مش بنحب نشمت في المصايب *
*وعموما لو احتاجتوني اصلح بينكم *
*انا برده بحب اعمل الخير*
*وميرضنيش انه الاسكندرانيه يقعوا في بعض*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *حااااااااتر ( نفس الحاضر الى قلتتها لمينا بالظبط لما قالى امشى ) :smile01*
> *انا همشى خالص اهه ومش هكلم العيال الوحشين دول :t23:*
> *عشن احنا بنسمع الكلام وهما عبيتين :t30:*​
> 
> ...


 

*النضاره دي تلبسيها انتي يا حبي:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *سماحه اه *
> *انتوا بس خايفين لا نشمت فيكم *
> *خلاص يا مارو انتي وجيلان *
> *احنا برضه مش بنحب نشمت في المصايب *
> ...



*لا احنا مش بنخاف والحمدلله :t30:

دى جيلان دى حبيبتى من أيام الجيزة 30:

ههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *طبعا يا اوختى 30:
> هما الى نيتهم كحلى*​



*:t4::t4::t4:

اه يا اوختى كحلى كحلى يعنى :smile01*​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *النضاره دي تلبسيها انتي يا حبي:t30:*​



*انا بردوا
بامارة انك اخدتى مشاركة رقم 194 اقتباس وانتى اصلا بتردى على مشاركة رقم 193 الى جايبة فيها سيرة النضارات

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*

جيلان قال:





حااااااااتر ( نفس الحاضر الى قلتتها لمينا بالظبط لما قالى امشى ) :smile01
انا همشى خالص اهه ومش هكلم العيال الوحشين دول :t23:
عشن احنا بنسمع الكلام وهما عبيتين :t30:​




بس لو جابوا سيرة الاسكندرانية تانى هقطعهم اه :11azy:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يابنتى تقطعى مين بس 

فيه مثل بيقولك رحم الله امراء عرف قدر نفسة 

وهش بقا من هنا روحى ياسكر اشربى البن ونامى 

ال تقطعيهم ال​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*

marmar_maroo قال:



مااااااااااااابلاش أنتى يا ميرو:nunu0000::nunu0000:

مش حلووو علشانك كده :smil16:

لا أحنا بنوريكم بـــــــــــــــــس leasantr

أننا عند سماحة بنزعل وهنهزر دايما :a63:

وفى الأخر مش بنشيل من بعض :94:

أتعلموااااااااااااا مننا بقى يا ميرو انتى وانجى :love34:

ولا ايه يابت يا جيجى :08:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مين سماحة دى يابت يمرمر انتى تعرفى بنات من ورايا ولا ايه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> مين سماحة دى يابت يمرمر انتى تعرفى بنات من ورايا ولا ايه​*



*بنااااااااات مين يا انجى عييب عليكى 

دى بتاعت الفجل اللى على ناصية الشارع :hlp:

ههههههههههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

_*

marmar_maroo قال:



:t4::t4::t4:

اه يا اوختى كحلى كحلى يعنى :smile01​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الله بموت فيه وياريت لو فحلقى بقى يبقى ايه تمام​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

_*

marmar_maroo قال:



بنااااااااات مين يا انجى عييب عليكى 

دى بتاعت الفجل اللى على ناصية الشارع :hlp:

ههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ياياى انتوا على نصيتكم بتاعت فجل 

يتان امنوسيبل لالالالامش معقول​*_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*هدوااااااااااااا الخناق شوية يا بنات بقى...

بعد أذنكم :smil8:

خلاص مينا رايح الجيش غداااااااااااااااا :smil13:

ممكن بقى نصليله بجد وكفايانا هزار 

ونطلب من ربنا انه يرجعلنا بالسلامة وينور المنتدى من جديد :94:

ونبقى نكمل الخناق وقت تانى :heat:*​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> ياياى انتوا على نصيتكم بتاعت فجل
> 
> يتان امنوسيبل لالالالامش معقول​*_



*ياختى اكتبيها صح الاول*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ياختى اكتبيها صح الاول*​



*هى مش دى المفروض impossible

شوفى ازاى وانا اللى فكرتها بتشتمنا :hlp:

ظالمة انا 30:

هههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هدوااااااااااااا الخناق شوية يا بنات بقى...
> 
> بعد أذنكم :smil8:
> 
> ...



*يا لهوى بكرة
مش تقولى يا بنتى انه بكرة وسيبانا نهزر كدة 




نسيت اقله على الديابة :act31:*​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هى مش دى المفروض impossible
> 
> شوفى ازاى وانا اللى فكرتها بتشتمنا :hlp:
> 
> ...



*لا يا بت احنا مثقفين*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> نسيت اقله على الديابة :act31:*​



*هههههههههههههه

واللهى ؟

طيب كويس انى مش قولت لك قبل كده 30:

اجرى يابت صليله يا بتاعت الدبابة انتى :smil8:

أبقى قوليله عليها فى الأجازة :11azy:*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> واللهى ؟
> 
> ...



*حاتر
يا رب ترجع بالسلامة يا تتح
الهى يا رب اشوفك عسكرى امن مركزى قد الدنيا*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا معاك يا مينا

و إن شاء الله تبقى قترة هينة و متحسش بصعوبتها 

و ترجع تنور المنتدى من جديد​*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*اخوتي الاحباء ...*

*انا بشكركم جميعا علي الروح الجميلة التي  شعرت بها في الموضوع ورفعتوا الروح المعنوية العسكرية عندي ونشكر ربنا مش عايزها تترفع اكثر من كدا بدال ما اهرب من العسكرية *

*وبجد ضحكتوني كتير وانا قريت كل المشاركات بتاعتكم وانبسطت بيها خالص*

*ولكم وددت ان ارد علي جميع مشاركاتكم ولكن للاسف الوقت لم يسعني لذلك اتقدم لكم بوافر الشكر والتحية المسيحية الصادقة علي محبتك الجميلة التي لمستها في ردودكم الاكثر من رائعة واشكرا كل واحد بدون ذكر اسماء واحب اقولكم انا عارف كل واحد رد ومسيري ها اوجب معاه برضه ماهي الدنيا يوم ليك ويوم عليك :smil8: وان تم تاخير ترحيلي لبعد غد مساء سوف اقوم بالرد عليكم كلكم لاني فيه كتير ناوي اتخانق معاهم والمنتدي هيبقي مليان دم يعني من الاخر ربنا انقدكم مني :11azy:*

*واخيرا ...*

*اطلب ان تذكروني دائما في صلاتكم*

* سوف افتقدكم جميعا يا اعز الاصدقاء وافتقد بيتي الثاني الكنيسة العربية*

*والي لقاء قريب باذن ربنا*

*ربنا معاكم ويبارككم جميعا بكل بركة سماوية*

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

coptic man قال:


> *اخوتي الاحباء ...*
> 
> *انا بشكركم جميعا علي الروح الجميلة التي  شعرت بها في الموضوع ورفعتوا الروح المعنوية العسكرية عندي ونشكر ربنا مش عايزها تترفع اكثر من كدا بدال ما اهرب من العسكرية *
> 
> ...



*ربنا معاك يا مينا تروح وتيجى بالسلامة ونشوفك على خير

سياداتى ساداتى بمشيئة الله تعالى سوف نأجل العراك لحين وصول الاستاذ مينا العسكرى المبجل الا فى حالة الضرورى القصوى وشكرا لصبركم بدون سفك دماء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 أكتوبر 2008)

بكرة بكرة يا مينا هتوحشنا كتير ونشوفك فى الاجاااااااااازااااااااااات

وصلى كتير يسوع والانبا ونس معاك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا معاااااااك يا مينا وترجع لنا بالسلامة ياااااااارب :94:

وأحنا هنعلن الحداد فى الموضوع ونحاوووووووول منهزرش تانى فيه 

بس موعدكش دى مجرد محاولة :11azy:

وطبعا طالما ورايا جيلان وانجى يبقى أنسى :act31:هههههههههه

تنويه مهم أوى يا مينا 

:download:

الهدف من الموضوع ده أصلا انك تحكلينا عن يومياتك فى الجيش :hlp:

انت عارف احنا مصريين والشعب المصرى بيحب التدقــــــــــيق 30:هههههه*​


----------



## twety (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*تيجى بالسلامه يامينا*
*وربنا معاك*
*الجيش للجدعان برضه*
*هههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*:big74::big74::big74:

يااااااااااااا ترى يا ميناااااااااا زمانك عامل ايه دلوقتى 


جعان ولا شعبان رجب ولا رمضان :t33:

هههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا بت الساعة 11 ونص
زمانه نايم عشن كلها خمس ساعات والصول سميح يجى يرش عليه مية ويصحيه
ويقوم بدور سعد الصغير فى  اغنية اصحى فووء
وبنط من السرير يغسل وشه لو لقى مية يعنى
وبعدين يقف فى الطابور الصبح وهو متلج بعد الدش السائع ( بردوا لو لقى مية )

وبالنسبة لسؤال جعان ولا رجب ده
فهو اكيد صايم انقطاعى طبعا بس مش بمزاجه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه

يابت حراااااام الجيش مش للدرجة دى بردوا 

ولا أنتى روحتيه قبل كده وعارفة :new6:*​


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> يابت حراااااام الجيش مش للدرجة دى بردوا​
> ولا أنتى روحتيه قبل كده وعارفة :new6:*​



*طيب وانتى عرفتى منين انه مش للدرجادى
هو انتى روحتى ؟:t9:*


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد وحشنا اوى 

واكيد الكل مفتقده 

ربنا يرجعه بالف سلامه ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*لان دى بنى أدمين يا ذكية 

لكن اللى انت بتقوليه ده مش ينفع مع بنى أدمين خالص 

مش محتاجة انى اروح يا به 

انتى ادررى بقى يا جيجى ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اعدين تقطعوا فى فروت الواد عشان هو مش موجود يعنى
استنوا لما يجى طيب​


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *لان دى بنى أدمين يا ذكية
> 
> لكن اللى انت بتقوليه ده مش ينفع مع بنى أدمين خالص
> 
> ...


*
يا بطة مافيش حاجة اسمها بنى ادمين فى مصر 30:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> اعدين تقطعوا فى فروت الواد عشان هو مش موجود يعنى
> استنوا لما يجى طيب​



*بت يا كوووكى انتى :11azy:

انا بقول زمانك عامل ايه يا مينااااااا

كده يبقى بقطع فى فروته يا مفترية :heat:*​


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> اعدين تقطعوا فى فروت الواد عشان هو مش موجود يعنى
> استنوا لما يجى طيب​



*لا يا بت احنا متفقين ننم عليه بالليل بس عشن ميكحش الصبح فى الطابور*


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بس انتِ و هي
حتتريقوا على مديركم و هو متغيب؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> بس انتِ و هي
> حتتريقوا على مديركم و هو متغيب؟



*أيوووووووووة قولهم يا روك 

مش عارفة انا ايه الناس دى 

ده بردواااا مديرهم وأنا بقولهم اسكتوا مش راضيين :smil16:

وبردوا مش يصح يتكلموا على حد فى غيابه :11azy:

يرجعك بالسلاااااااامة يا مينا :94:*​


----------



## mero_engel (17 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *أيوووووووووة قولهم يا روك *​
> 
> *مش عارفة انا ايه الناس دى *​
> *ده بردواااا مديرهم وأنا بقولهم اسكتوا مش راضيين :smil16:*​
> ...


 
*يابت يا ملاك انتي*
*حوشي الجناحات بتاعتك*
*انا خايفهلا عليكي لا تطيري من وسطينا يا مرمر*​


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> بس انتِ و هي
> حتتريقوا على مديركم و هو متغيب؟



*روك لو منك بصراحة اطرد مرمر*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *يابت يا ملاك انتي*
> *حوشي الجناحات بتاعتك*
> *انا خايفهلا عليكي لا تطيري من وسطينا يا مرمر*​



*ههههههههههه

جناحات ااايه يا ميرو 

شيفاااااانى انجل زى ناس ولا ايه :hlp:

لا مش هطير لسه قاعدة لكم 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *روك لو منك بصراحة اطرد مرمر*



*تعااااااالى يا مينا شوف أخيرتها عايزين يطرودونى :11azy:

أنا مش هرد على البت دى وهستناك انت اللى تاخد لى حقى :t30:*​


----------



## mero_engel (17 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههه*​
> 
> *جناحات ااايه يا ميرو *​
> *شيفاااااانى انجل زى ناس ولا ايه :hlp:*​
> ...


* ااااااااااااااااااااااه صح نسيت انك عفريته*
*مش محتاجه للجناحات *​


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اطرد مشرفة؟ ليه؟
اطرد عضوة مباركة احسن


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> اطرد مشرفة؟ ليه؟
> اطرد عضوة مباركة احسن



*30:30:30:

الرب يدافع عنكم وأنتم صامتون

أتوكل على الله يا زعيم كلنا ورااااااااااك :hlp:*​


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> اطرد مشرفة؟ ليه؟
> اطرد عضوة مباركة احسن



*بقى كدة بقيتوا مشرفين فى بعض يعنى وهتتكاتروا عليا اكمنى غلبانة
طيب ما تجرب تطرد زعماء اهه تغيير*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *بت يا كوووكى انتى :11azy:
> 
> انا بقول زمانك عامل ايه يا مينااااااا
> 
> كده يبقى بقطع فى فروته يا مفترية :heat:*​



بت يا مرمر الى على راسه بطحه هاه 
انا بتكلم على البت جيلان
عماله تقول زمانه نايم  عشان الصول سميح هيجى يصحيه ويلعب دور سعد الصغير فى اصحا فوء ده اسمه ايه هاه​


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*خلاص هى عرفت نفسها بقى ماليش دعوة انا*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 نوفمبر 2008)

_*يعنى عليك يمينا تلقيكى دلوقتى صاحى فى عز البرد علشان تقف طبور 

الله يكون في عونك معلش يا صاحبى انا هروح اتغطى بالحاف مش عاوز اى خدمة ​*_


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*نشكر ربنا انك بقيت عسكرى*
*مش ظابط*
*عموما ربنا معاك*
*وترجع بالسلامه تنور المنتدى *

*نلقاك فى الاجازات ان شاء الله*


----------



## happy angel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

كفياااااااااااكم نم على الراجل وسيبوه فى اللى هو فيه 

ده انتم يا سااااااتر منكم ههههه

وأنشاء الله يرجع بالسلامة ويوريكم العين الحمرا :new6: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> بت يا مرمر الى على راسه بطحه هاه
> انا بتكلم على البت جيلان
> عماله تقول زمانه نايم  عشان الصول سميح هيجى يصحيه ويلعب دور سعد الصغير فى اصحا فوء ده اسمه ايه هاه​



*طالماااااااااا بتتكلمى على جيلان يبقى براحتك ياكوكى 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *خلاص هى عرفت نفسها بقى ماليش دعوة انا*



*برئية ياااااااابت الصراحة:11azy:*​


----------



## vetaa (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*جيلان يا حبيبتى*
*شكلك هتوحشينا*
*الزعيم دلوقتى وكوبتك بعد كام يوم*
*لا مفر من الطرد*

*ربنا معاكى*
*وابقى حاولى طمنينا عليكى*


----------



## vetaa (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجع بقى يا مينا عندك شغل كتير*
*طرد بقى وانذرات وحاجات كتير*
*هههههههههههههه*

*بس متفتكرنيش انا فى الحاجات دى*
*ربنا معاك وتيجى بالسلامه*


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *جيلان يا حبيبتى*
> *شكلك هتوحشينا*
> *الزعيم دلوقتى وكوبتك بعد كام يوم*
> *لا مفر من الطرد*
> ...



*اصيلة يا بت :11azy:
ابقوا تعالوا زورونىىىىى لما اسٌود *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *جيلان يا حبيبتى*
> *شكلك هتوحشينا*
> *الزعيم دلوقتى وكوبتك بعد كام يوم*
> *لا مفر من الطرد*
> ...



*ههههههه من بقك لباب السما يافيتا 30:

أبقى فكرينى يومها أدبح دبيحة على باب المنتدى وأوزع على الأعضاء :hlp:*​


----------



## vetaa (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه*
*مش هلحق افكرك يا مرمر*
*اصل ده هيحصل قريبا قريبا*

*هو الزعيم بس سايبها تودعنا علشان ميبقاش من كله*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *مش هلحق افكرك يا مرمر*
> *اصل ده هيحصل قريبا قريبا*
> 
> ...



*هههههههه يا مووووووووسهل 30:

يومها هيكون ليكى عندى هدية يا فيتا أستحمال اخليكى جبنة براميلى :t30::t30:*​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

> *اصيلة يا بت :11azy:
> ابقوا تعالوا زورونىىىىى لما اسٌود *


 
*ممكن بس اساعد فى العمليه دى*
*( عمليه الطرد لجيلان يعنى )*

*واوصى عليكى يعنى*
*بكام كارت احمر ولا كام انذار*

*يعنى فيهم الفيتامين اعتقد*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا لهوى كل دول بيحبونى :t23:*


----------



## أَمَة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يحمي مينا خلال فترة خدمته*
*وأن شاء الله ينهيها ويرجع لنا بالسلامة*​


----------



## Ferrari (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا معاك يا مينا ويوفقك ويحميك

وترجع لينا وللمنتدى بالف سلامة

الرب يباركك ويحفظك

شكراً يا مرمر على الموضوع حقيقى جميل

واحب اقول لفرشتنا ان سنة الجيش سنة عادى مش تسع شهور  

دة التسع الشهور دة حاجة تانى ربنا يبعده عنا جميعاً ههههههههه

​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> ربنا معاك يا مينا ويوفقك ويحميك
> 
> وترجع لينا وللمنتدى بالف سلامة
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه
قلتلها كدى بردوا
وهى عارفة هى بتفكر فى التسع شهور ليه  :t30:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى كل دول بيحبونى :t23:*



*علشان تعرفى بس غلاوتك عندنا :11azy:*​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش كده برضه يامرمر*

*جيجى دى نن عنينا من جوة*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *مش كده برضه يامرمر*
> 
> *جيجى دى نن عنينا من جوة*
> *هههههههههههههه*



*اكيد بعد ما تفقعيها*


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*لاماحه*
*من يومك وانتى ذكيه*
*بسم الصليب عليكى*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله يكرمك يا اوختى 
ماتجبوش سيرتى تانى بقى صاحب الموضوع يزعل
ما تيجى ننم على مينا شوية طيب اصلى كنت بتفرج على ( عسكر فى المعسكر ) وافتكرته الواد ده*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *مش كده برضه يامرمر*
> 
> *جيجى دى نن عنينا من جوة*
> *هههههههههههههه*



*أكيييييييد طبعا ياتويتى عندك شك :smil8:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *الله يكرمك يا اوختى
> ماتجبوش سيرتى تانى بقى صاحب الموضوع يزعل
> ما تيجى ننم على مينا شوية طيب اصلى كنت بتفرج على ( عسكر فى المعسكر ) وافتكرته الواد ده*



*هههههه وأنتى هتجيبى عسكر فى المعسكر لمينا مثلا :11azy:

ده أنتى هتشوفى اياااااام ياجيجى ياحبيبتى 

كلها كاااااااام يوم :smil8: هانت يعنى ومينا ينووووور المنتدى 

وعارفة بقى حظك لو كانت الفترة اللى فاتت دى مقرفة معاااااااه

ساعتهاا هيطلع كلوه عليكى 30:
*​:


----------



## جيلان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*حمدلة على سلامة سعادة حضرتك ايها الجندى المجند مينا
يلا احكلنا بقى عملت ايه فى الكام يوم دول
شد حيلك يا فندم فات القليل ما بقى الا الكتير
يلا بقى احكلنا مغامراتك مع الصول سميح*


----------

